# I'm 8dpo.....what are your symptoms? lets start symptom spotting :) xx



## annmariecrisp

Hi,
I'm finding this 2ww unbearable this month! I can't stop poas! I have had the following symptoms so far:

5dpo : sore and itchy nipples my mood was good but I felt sluggish
6dpo : still got the sore nips and I had quite bad cramping and felt very nauseous but on and off throughout the day.
7dpo: really emotional, have got 2 white lumps on my left nipple? very odd! I was sick and I have got the sniffles! 
8dpo (today): Still feel sick, boobs are now really tender and a little painful around the edges (did get this last month though and bfn) also feeling dizzy. BFN today with FMU.

Lets compare, it'll amuse us in our 2ww! I'll upate every day :) What have you done or used this month to ttc, if anything...
I have taken Soy iso this month (first time)
I had a 20mm follicle that was waiting to deliver my egg on cd15 (luckily went for a scan to check everything was in full working order on that day)
Felt Ov happen
Dtd every other day for last 2 weeks
Have creamy cm today and lot's of it!!

Let's keep everything x'd for all of our BFP's xxx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrettyUnable

I'm 10DPO and the wait is killing me too. I've been testing forever with BFN'S it feels like... infact it's only been 5 days.
I think next cycle I will make a note of all my symptoms to be able to compare, it's a good idea, to try and figure out what is just normal for you and what are new symptoms.
I've also had sore boobs and nipples, at about 4dpo they were so sore to the touch and I couldnt sleep on them, not theyre still sore but more uncomfortable than how painful they were before.
I've had awful headaches, but I wear contacts and glasses, so this isnt unusual for me.
Have bad pain in right side of my mouth, basically just toothache...
My tummy is bloated and today I've had crampy twinges...
So I pretty much think I've got a headache from toothache and all my other symptoms are because I'm due on on Sunday and AF is getting ready :(
I won't give up hope until she comes though...
I promised my OH earlier not to test again until Sunday... but its my bday on Friday.... I know full well I'll test then too, if not every morning... :/ 
Obsessed :(


----------



## annmariecrisp

It does help to track your symptoms otherwise we all get excited for nothing and every one is soooo different! I hope you have a lovely birthday and that AF stays away! What a lovely Bday present for you if you got your BFP on your birthday!! :) Toothache is a new one on me hehe :haha: xxx 
I just wanted to see if we were all having similar symptoms and the people that have their BFP's we can see if our symptoms match theirs!! xxx Good luck xx


----------



## AmyJ1990

Hey ladies! 

8DPO today and these are the symptoms I remember:

6DPO:
- Cramps
- Implantation Bleeding
- Tender bbs 

7DPO 
- Cramps
- Tender Bbs
- Waves of nausea in the evening

8DPO
- Pains in my lower abdomen *Which I'm hoping is a good sign
- Heavy, achey bbs
- Slept from 9 am- 2.30pm and again from 3pm - 7pm. So I'm had alot of sleep.
Still tired D:

Sound promising?

I'm hoping we all get our BFPS! xx


----------



## Jessahness

I'm 8 - 10 DPO (I don't use any tests to know when I'm ovulating, I just so by feel) and about 4 days ago, I was laying on my bed and I had a slight twinge in my left ovary. I went to massage it a little, and noticed it was almost rock hard, when the other side was soft and mushy like usual. Then the hardness went away... That same day, my temp was 97.5 and cervix was high and almost unfeelable, it was so soft. Day after, (let's say 5 DPO) temp went up .1 degree and cervix had lowered slightly, but was still soft. I had small cramps. I kept feeling wet.. It was hot in my appartment, but I wasn't sweating.. not sure if it's relevant or not.
6 DPO - More cramping, very small though, just enough to make me slightly uncomfortable. Cervix still very high, temp stayed the same. Throat tickles.
7 DPO all the same, but temp up .1 degree again. Throat now horribly sore, I can't sleep. No medication will make the pain stop. 
Yesterday and today, I have had a horrible sore throat still. Cramps again, temp now 97.9! I test right when I wake up so I know it's accurate. Haven't checked my cervix yet, will during my shower. I had horrible heartburn yesterday (told my BF that last time I had heartburn was when I was pregnant at the end of December; I miscarried at 6 weeks). Also, the other day, my gums started bleeding when I was brushing my teeth. They didn't hurt though, and again, last time that happened was with my last pregnancy. You'd think that I would know if I was pregnant or not, but last time around, I was in a lot of pain until the middle of January (when I lost the wee one). So If I'm pregnant, I'm glad I don't have the same pain.


----------



## Jessahness

Oh, and I forgot. Went to buy new bras two days ago, and I couldn't fit into my usual size!


----------



## annmariecrisp

AmyJ1990 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 8DPO today and these are the symptoms I remember:
> 
> 6DPO:
> - Cramps
> - Implantation Bleeding
> - Tender bbs
> 
> 7DPO
> - Cramps
> - Tender Bbs
> - Waves of nausea in the evening
> 
> 8DPO
> - Pains in my lower abdomen *Which I'm hoping is a good sign
> - Heavy, achey bbs
> - Slept from 9 am- 2.30pm and again from 3pm - 7pm. So I'm had alot of sleep.
> Still tired D:
> 
> Sound promising?
> 
> I'm hoping we all get our BFPS! xx

Fx'd for u babe, sounds good :) xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Jessahness said:


> I'm 8 - 10 DPO (I don't use any tests to know when I'm ovulating, I just so by feel) and about 4 days ago, I was laying on my bed and I had a slight twinge in my left ovary. I went to massage it a little, and noticed it was almost rock hard, when the other side was soft and mushy like usual. Then the hardness went away... That same day, my temp was 97.5 and cervix was high and almost unfeelable, it was so soft. Day after, (let's say 5 DPO) temp went up .1 degree and cervix had lowered slightly, but was still soft. I had small cramps. I kept feeling wet.. It was hot in my appartment, but I wasn't sweating.. not sure if it's relevant or not.
> 6 DPO - More cramping, very small though, just enough to make me slightly uncomfortable. Cervix still very high, temp stayed the same. Throat tickles.
> 7 DPO all the same, but temp up .1 degree again. Throat now horribly sore, I can't sleep. No medication will make the pain stop.
> Yesterday and today, I have had a horrible sore throat still. Cramps again, temp now 97.9! I test right when I wake up so I know it's accurate. Haven't checked my cervix yet, will during my shower. I had horrible heartburn yesterday (told my BF that last time I had heartburn was when I was pregnant at the end of December; I miscarried at 6 weeks). Also, the other day, my gums started bleeding when I was brushing my teeth. They didn't hurt though, and again, last time that happened was with my last pregnancy. You'd think that I would know if I was pregnant or not, but last time around, I was in a lot of pain until the middle of January (when I lost the wee one). So If I'm pregnant, I'm glad I don't have the same pain.


Omg! That sounds great.....let's hope this is a lucky thread :) xxx When r u testing? xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Jessahness said:


> Oh, and I forgot. Went to buy new bras two days ago, and I couldn't fit into my usual size!

WOW!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: cool xxx


----------



## AmyJ1990

Haha thanks, I've got everything crossed! 
FX'd for you too honey! 
xx


----------



## Jessahness

Well, AF should be due on Sunday (I've been somewhat irregular missing a month here and there since the miscarriage which is fun when you're TTC... -_- ) So I think i'll test on Wednesday, just to be sure.. But I know I'll be at the pharmacy Monday morning the minute it opens to buy a bunch of tests lol
I don't want to look too much into it, because every month I say the same things '' Oh, I feel sick suddenly'' '' Oh, I just don't feel right'' and my famous ''I just don't feel like my period is coming'' And then, of course, it always does. But between you and me, I just don't feel like my period is coming lol 
And with the sore throat, I'm almost scared to keep taking Buckleys.. I want to soooo bad just so it goes away, because just the air from breathing hitting my throat makes me want to cry, but I don't want to endanger something that could be inside me..


----------



## annmariecrisp

Jessahness said:


> Well, AF should be due on Sunday (I've been somewhat irregular missing a month here and there since the miscarriage which is fun when you're TTC... -_- ) So I think i'll test on Wednesday, just to be sure.. But I know I'll be at the pharmacy Monday morning the minute it opens to buy a bunch of tests lol
> I don't want to look too much into it, because every month I say the same things '' Oh, I feel sick suddenly'' '' Oh, I just don't feel right'' and my famous ''I just don't feel like my period is coming'' And then, of course, it always does. But between you and me, I just don't feel like my period is coming lol
> And with the sore throat, I'm almost scared to keep taking Buckleys.. I want to soooo bad just so it goes away, because just the air from breathing hitting my throat makes me want to cry, but I don't want to endanger something that could be inside me..

Oh babe, don't, I did that last month and got really down about it bcos I was hoping soooo much! Thousands of years ago they didn't have any way of protecting it like we can today and loads of healthy babies were born, so don't worry and try and enjoy as much as you can :) I think you are heading for a BFP with symptoms like that xxx good luck xxx please keep us updated! when r u testing? xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lollipopxxx

I'm 10dpo and had promised not to symptom spot as I've been hurt one too many times, I've had an unsettled tummy today felt swimmy, and sore nipples, I'm losing hope at the moment with TTC sorry for being negative, don't know why I
In the position I'm in at the moment, hope you lovely ladies get your BFPs soon xx


----------



## Jessahness

I will be testing Monday at the earliest, and Wednesday at the latest, unless I get a BFN, then I will wait one more week. 
I'm so excited to test though!!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Im also 8dpo
the only symptoms that arent my normal is i feel like i have a yeast infection.
My heartburn is normally bad this time sore bbs 

Im not sure if this is my month or not (i hope but not as positive as last month)
Im afraid to get my hopes up and i cant test till next week as my cycles range 21-28 days but i so want to poas but cant face the bfp.

good luck everyone and some of your symptoms sound so promising


----------



## trainspotting

We've tried to be a little more relaxed this month, so I only know roughly when I ovulated and we BD'd when we felt like it. I have sore bbs, weird abdominal twinges and I'm tired but this could be PMS.. AF due 27th, fingers crossed for everyone :)


----------



## Jessahness

This post is ALL about TMI!!!

Just got my first little bit of pink on toilet paper! While checking my cervix, which I still can't find (EEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting super excited!) I noticed my CM is suuuper wet and creamy. I'm heading to a bar tonight cause the BF is playing for the first time since moving to this town and I really want to have a drink because I'm feeling really good about this month, but I know I shouldn't! 
I figure since I have two more pays this month (one the day before Rent is due) that tomorrow, I will stock up on HPTs!!!! I might just take and early one Friday, but I know I should wait!


----------



## crystal443

Hi Girls:flower:

I'm about 8 to 10 DPO..not sure because I usually go by CM and we just BD everyday until about now in my cycle:winkwink: My AF is due by Monday:growlmad: we were meant to start IVF awhile ago:blush: but I've gotten stubborn and want to try naturally because we have had two other kids and we've been tested and we're both "normal" so I'm not giving up just yet:winkwink: I think I've got more AF symptoms then BFP symptons:cry:

-usually get a horrendous AF migraine about 4 days before AF, I got a very mild headache yesterday and paracetamol took care of it
-a little crampy yesterday, but quite crampy today
-very sore BBS on the sides and DH said they look veiny
-bloated like AF
-very tired

list looks good but I get all of those symptoms before AF so we'll see:winkwink: I won't test unless I'm late because I'm never late :haha: I took Evening Primrose and MACA this month so if that didn't do the trick I'm adding soft cups next cycle too!!! Best of luck girls


----------



## Jessahness

We should all gang together and create a test that will be 100% accurate one hour after BD!


----------



## lu-is

Hi! I'm about 7/8DPO - not 100% which one. 
These are the symptoms I had

0dpo-8dpo/today - Sore nipples -I usually get sore nipples at ovulation time but don't recall them ever lasting 9 days.

3dpo - cramping
4dpo - cramping & constipation - could be reason for cramping.
5dpo - cramping & sonstipation

6dpo - different cramping - would fit with the earlier cramping being OV & constipation
7dpo - back ache and cramps like AF
- bloated - gas in the evening/indigestion 
- when I closed my eyes for bed I felt dizzy.
8dpo - Felt bloated and crampy through most of the day. 
- lower back is aching, and nipples are still sensitive
- I think I'm hungrier than usual too.


----------



## AbbyLink

Hey Ladies I'm 8 days Past O. Here are my symptons from 4 days past O on:

day 4) Lots of Tacky and then Creamy CM 
breakout 
(Temp 98.0)

day 5) Lots of Creamy CM 
feeling a bit crampy 
(Temp 98.5)

day 6) Emotional Day
Creamy/ tacky CM
Period like cramps very strong in the PM
(Temp 98.7)

day 7) Feeling less hopefull
Lots of cream CM but then switched to yellow and slippery (very similar to what happends before AF -alot after BM..TMI! :(
Some Ovarian cramping
Very minimal tenderness in chest
(Temp98.6)

day 8) Trying to keep trusting God
Yellow slippery CM
Some ovarian cramps mixed with pms feeling cramps
(Temp 98.5)


----------



## Brianswify

Helly Ladies, Im 10dpo Ive had an upset stomach for the past week- I think its due to a trip I took. My bbs fill fuller earlier then they normaly due with AF. Slight pain in left ovary. Runny nose and my abdoman just feels differnt.
I think im just trying to find every little sypmtom. AF is due on Monday so still praying for a BFP


----------



## honeymomma

my ticker says 9dpo, but i think i'm more like 11.

1dpo - bad cold
2dpo - bad cold, sniffles, bad taste in mouth (could have been the cold)
3dpo - sniffles, tender bbs (similar to pre-AF), AF cramps on and off
4dpo - tiny speck of brown blood, lack of appetite, AF cramps on and off
5dpo - lack of appetite (which is unusual as i always want to chow), queasiness, AF cramps on and off
6dpo - lack of appetite, AF cramps on and off, shooting pain in bbs 
7dpo - queasiness, pain above pubic bone, really feel like AF is coming, cried hysterically after i got upset at DH for something petty, wet down there, belching
8dpo - woke up feeling AF was there, mild AF cramps all day EXACTLY like witch was here, feeling dejected and out for the month. still, occasionally get queasy. bbs not so tender anymore, really feel like the witch is on her way. boo. 
9dpo  mild AF cramps all day, BFN
10dpo - mild and lesser AF cramps, pink tinge when wipe, BFN
11dpo (today) - all symptoms (including sore bbs) have disappeared, BFN :cry:

due to test on sat.


----------



## Jessahness

I'm really impatient and bored so I thought I'd pop back in here! I've been peeing all afternoon and just remembered that yesterday, while at work, my back had started to hurt a bit.. It was a very dull pain in the lower part. Just before writing this, I thought it was from the heavy lifting that I do at work, but then remembered that it started hurting a few hours before the lifting part (what sucks is that if I'm pregnant, I'll have to find a new job...). I told the BF just an hour ago that I saw a little pink dot while wiping and I told him it wasn't from my period. He got scared because I had bled when I lost my previous pregnancy, but what he didn't know then was that I had a little bit of pink before AF was due and the only blood he knew about was when I actually miscarried. I told him not to worry, because I didn't have the same pain as last time and THIS time, I was not stressed about anything. (Last time, i had an ex to deal with, money and moving). I'm rambling now.. sue me! It's waaaayyy past my bed time, and being sick, I should really try to sleep. I haven't gotten much the past two days...

Anyway, hope to hear from you lovely ladies in the morning! Fare thee well!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Lollipopxxx said:


> I'm 10dpo and had promised not to symptom spot as I've been hurt one too many times, I've had an unsettled tummy today felt swimmy, and sore nipples, I'm losing hope at the moment with TTC sorry for being negative, don't know why I
> In the position I'm in at the moment, hope you lovely ladies get your BFPs soon xx

Ahhhh lollipopxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know me too.....it's horrible getting loads of bfn's isn't it but it will happen :) Have u tested yet? What position honey? xxx Lot's of love and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## annmariecrisp

pdmcd17 said:


> Im also 8dpo
> the only symptoms that arent my normal is i feel like i have a yeast infection.
> My heartburn is normally bad this time sore bbs
> 
> Im not sure if this is my month or not (i hope but not as positive as last month)
> Im afraid to get my hopes up and i cant test till next week as my cycles range 21-28 days but i so want to poas but cant face the bfp.
> 
> good luck everyone and some of your symptoms sound so promising

I heard that yeast infections can be a good sign!! Don't know where I read that though! 
When are you going to test? 
It is horrible when we get bfn's all the time, can be quite disheartening :( but let's all try and keep PMA and maybe this is a lucky thread??? Wouldn't it be good if we all got our BFP's :) xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

trainspotting said:


> We've tried to be a little more relaxed this month, so I only know roughly when I ovulated and we BD'd when we felt like it. I have sore bbs, weird abdominal twinges and I'm tired but this could be PMS.. AF due 27th, fingers crossed for everyone :)

oooooo, sounds good!! How exciting!! Fx'd xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Jessahness said:


> This post is ALL about TMI!!!
> 
> Just got my first little bit of pink on toilet paper! While checking my cervix, which I still can't find (EEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting super excited!) I noticed my CM is suuuper wet and creamy. I'm heading to a bar tonight cause the BF is playing for the first time since moving to this town and I really want to have a drink because I'm feeling really good about this month, but I know I shouldn't!
> I figure since I have two more pays this month (one the day before Rent is due) that tomorrow, I will stock up on HPTs!!!! I might just take and early one Friday, but I know I should wait!

Wow, that sounds great to me!! I can't find mine either!! Mine is really creamy almost like hand lotion! Test if you feel like you want to.....sometimes I think it's worse if you wait and then get a BFN than if you get a string of them in a row, but that's just me :) Good luck and fingers crossed....if you test friday update us please :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

crystal443 said:


> Hi Girls:flower:
> 
> I'm about 8 to 10 DPO..not sure because I usually go by CM and we just BD everyday until about now in my cycle:winkwink: My AF is due by Monday:growlmad: we were meant to start IVF awhile ago:blush: but I've gotten stubborn and want to try naturally because we have had two other kids and we've been tested and we're both "normal" so I'm not giving up just yet:winkwink: I think I've got more AF symptoms then BFP symptons:cry:
> 
> -usually get a horrendous AF migraine about 4 days before AF, I got a very mild headache yesterday and paracetamol took care of it
> -a little crampy yesterday, but quite crampy today
> -very sore BBS on the sides and DH said they look veiny
> -bloated like AF
> -very tired
> 
> list looks good but I get all of those symptoms before AF so we'll see:winkwink: I won't test unless I'm late because I'm never late :haha: I took Evening Primrose and MACA this month so if that didn't do the trick I'm adding soft cups next cycle too!!! Best of luck girls

I sooooo wish there was a difference between AF and pregnancy symptoms too! I had really painful boobs last month so much that I couldn't wear a bra!! I never had that before and then AF came 2 days early!! What's MACA? xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Jessahness said:


> We should all gang together and create a test that will be 100% accurate one hour after BD!

THAT"S THE BEST IDEA EVER!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

lu-is said:


> Hi! I'm about 7/8DPO - not 100% which one.
> These are the symptoms I had
> 
> 0dpo-8dpo/today - Sore nipples -I usually get sore nipples at ovulation time but don't recall them ever lasting 9 days.
> 
> 3dpo - cramping
> 4dpo - cramping & constipation - could be reason for cramping.
> 5dpo - cramping & sonstipation
> 
> 6dpo - different cramping - would fit with the earlier cramping being OV & constipation
> 7dpo - back ache and cramps like AF
> - bloated - gas in the evening/indigestion
> - when I closed my eyes for bed I felt dizzy.
> 8dpo - Felt bloated and crampy through most of the day.
> - lower back is aching, and nipples are still sensitive
> - I think I'm hungrier than usual too.

fx'd for you xxx :hugs:


----------



## annmariecrisp

AbbyLink said:


> Hey Ladies I'm 8 days Past O. Here are my symptons from 4 days past O on:
> 
> day 4) Lots of Tacky and then Creamy CM
> breakout
> (Temp 98.0)
> 
> day 5) Lots of Creamy CM
> feeling a bit crampy
> (Temp 98.5)
> 
> day 6) Emotional Day
> Creamy/ tacky CM
> Period like cramps very strong in the PM
> (Temp 98.7)
> 
> day 7) Feeling less hopefull
> Lots of cream CM but then switched to yellow and slippery (very similar to what happends before AF -alot after BM..TMI! :(
> Some Ovarian cramping
> Very minimal tenderness in chest
> (Temp98.6)
> 
> day 8) Trying to keep trusting God
> Yellow slippery CM
> Some ovarian cramps mixed with pms feeling cramps
> (Temp 98.5)

Cool that you temp! I've never tried that? Is it easy to do? xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Jessahness said:


> I'm really impatient and bored so I thought I'd pop back in here! I've been peeing all afternoon and just remembered that yesterday, while at work, my back had started to hurt a bit.. It was a very dull pain in the lower part. Just before writing this, I thought it was from the heavy lifting that I do at work, but then remembered that it started hurting a few hours before the lifting part (what sucks is that if I'm pregnant, I'll have to find a new job...). I told the BF just an hour ago that I saw a little pink dot while wiping and I told him it wasn't from my period. He got scared because I had bled when I lost my previous pregnancy, but what he didn't know then was that I had a little bit of pink before AF was due and the only blood he knew about was when I actually miscarried. I told him not to worry, because I didn't have the same pain as last time and THIS time, I was not stressed about anything. (Last time, i had an ex to deal with, money and moving). I'm rambling now.. sue me! It's waaaayyy past my bed time, and being sick, I should really try to sleep. I haven't gotten much the past two days...
> 
> Anyway, hope to hear from you lovely ladies in the morning! Fare thee well!!!!!!!!!!

You are hilarious honey :) really made me chuckle!! :rofl: Sorry to hear about your loss, boys are generally rubbish at understanding this stuff....that's why we have this wonderful site :) xxx


----------



## MKL073007

We are on the same dpo, have had little 2 angels with no explanation but "unlucky" as you said. Been trying for a year next month. So i'm 9dpo today and my boobs look like bullets hahaha and I've got smell issues.


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> We are on the same dpo, have had little 2 angels with no explanation but "unlucky" as you said. Been trying for a year next month. So i'm 9dpo today and my boobs look like bullets hahaha and I've got smell issues.

Omg! We are nearly identical!! I have been trying for a year and am 9dpo today! Smell issues?? How?? xxx :haha:


----------



## MKL073007

My husband warmed up some bbq monday night and i almost lost it...and tonite we had pork and it was like i could taste the pork taste magnified, idk how to explain it but lets just say it tasted porky lol


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> My husband warmed up some bbq monday night and i almost lost it...and tonite we had pork and it was like i could taste the pork taste magnified, idk how to explain it but lets just say it tasted porky lol

lol! funny :) xxx


----------



## kim_09

I'm 9dpo today with barely any symptoms... but only tried once this month on ovulation day so my chances are very slim 

I've had a few twinges in lower abdomen but then again, i'm probably imagining it :shrug: I'm not feeling very positive this month but will most likely test tomorrow.. i dont know, seeing a bfn would make my birthday a very depressing day so might wait until saturday.

Happy birthday also PrettyUnable! I hope you get that bfp!!

Good luck everyone, all symptoms sound VERY good!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi girls,
Well I tested this morning and this is what I got......I am cautiously excited and am gonna test again tomorrow morning with a FRER but I think I see a little bit of pink line??? What do you think? xxx
 



Attached Files:







pos.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 77


----------



## annmariecrisp

kim_09 said:


> I'm 9dpo today with barely any symptoms... but only tried once this month on ovulation day so my chances are very slim
> 
> I've had a few twinges in lower abdomen but then again, i'm probably imagining it :shrug: I'm not feeling very positive this month but will most likely test tomorrow.. i dont know, seeing a bfn would make my birthday a very depressing day so might wait until saturday.
> 
> Happy birthday also PrettyUnable! I hope you get that bfp!!
> 
> Good luck everyone, all symptoms sound VERY good!

I was really down last month as I was sure that I was pregnant but we will all get to have a take home baby one day soon, I'm sure of it, when it's meant to be it will happen xxx Chin up and you never know this month maybe your month, have a lovely birthday xxx :hugs:


----------



## MKL073007

I can see it!!!!! 

here is mine!
https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e76/clopez1/th_IMAG0204-1.jpg

We should test again tomorrow morning!


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> I can see it!!!!!
> 
> here is mine!
> https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e76/clopez1/th_IMAG0204-1.jpg
> 
> We should test again tomorrow morning!

Yeah let's do it and get our first BFP's for this thread!! :) Yay us! :) :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## MKL073007

I'm thinking i might even splurge on a digital Friday:wohoo:


----------



## R&JBabybean

MKL073007 said:


> I can see it!!!!!
> 
> here is mine!
> https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e76/clopez1/th_IMAG0204-1.jpg
> 
> We should test again tomorrow morning!

Congratulations x


----------



## R&JBabybean

annmariecrisp said:


> Hi girls,
> Well I tested this morning and this is what I got......I am cautiously excited and am gonna test again tomorrow morning with a FRER but I think I see a little bit of pink line??? What do you think? xxx

Congratulations x


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> I'm thinking i might even splurge on a digital Friday:wohoo:

Do it!!! Haha! I can definately see a line on yours babe! Get a digi!!! I can't afford to get until saturday really and I don't wanna waste it as it's a bit early and have been let down before and had a chemical pregnancy so I'm gonna keep on with the cheapies for now and get some frer as apparently they are buy one get one free in boots this week!! Am off there to get some today :) xxx I really hope we both are pregnant....maybe we can be bump buddies :)) xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

R&JBabybean said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> Well I tested this morning and this is what I got......I am cautiously excited and am gonna test again tomorrow morning with a FRER but I think I see a little bit of pink line??? What do you think? xxx
> 
> Congratulations xClick to expand...

I'm scared to get excited!!! but thank you so much!! :) pray for a sticki bean xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

annmariecrisp said:


> Jessahness said:
> 
> 
> This post is ALL about TMI!!!
> 
> Just got my first little bit of pink on toilet paper! While checking my cervix, which I still can't find (EEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting super excited!) I noticed my CM is suuuper wet and creamy. I'm heading to a bar tonight cause the BF is playing for the first time since moving to this town and I really want to have a drink because I'm feeling really good about this month, but I know I shouldn't!
> I figure since I have two more pays this month (one the day before Rent is due) that tomorrow, I will stock up on HPTs!!!! I might just take and early one Friday, but I know I should wait!
> 
> Wow, that sounds great to me!! I can't find mine either!! Mine is really creamy almost like hand lotion! Test if you feel like you want to.....sometimes I think it's worse if you wait and then get a BFN than if you get a string of them in a row, but that's just me :) Good luck and fingers crossed....if you test friday update us please :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxClick to expand...

I totally agree!! I'd much rather test for the entire two weeks and get bfn's than wait 2 weeks and still get one at the end of it or AF... at least the two weeks of poas gives me something to do during the wait and the bfn's prepare me for AF's arrival...


----------



## PrettyUnable

kim_09 said:


> I'm 9dpo today with barely any symptoms... but only tried once this month on ovulation day so my chances are very slim
> 
> I've had a few twinges in lower abdomen but then again, i'm probably imagining it :shrug: I'm not feeling very positive this month but will most likely test tomorrow.. i dont know, seeing a bfn would make my birthday a very depressing day so might wait until saturday.
> 
> Happy birthday also PrettyUnable! I hope you get that bfp!!
> 
> Good luck everyone, all symptoms sound VERY good!

Happy birthday to you too! And I hope you get your BFP too...
I'll definately be testing on Friday. If I get another BFN it won't change how I feel now... I'm resigned to it, almost, so will just wait for AF on Sunday. But to not test on my bday and risk missing that BFP on it... naaaaaah, I HAVE to test :D


----------



## annmariecrisp

PrettyUnable said:


> kim_09 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9dpo today with barely any symptoms... but only tried once this month on ovulation day so my chances are very slim
> 
> I've had a few twinges in lower abdomen but then again, i'm probably imagining it :shrug: I'm not feeling very positive this month but will most likely test tomorrow.. i dont know, seeing a bfn would make my birthday a very depressing day so might wait until saturday.
> 
> Happy birthday also PrettyUnable! I hope you get that bfp!!
> 
> Good luck everyone, all symptoms sound VERY good!
> 
> Happy birthday to you too! And I hope you get your BFP too...
> I'll definately be testing on Friday. If I get another BFN it won't change how I feel now... I'm resigned to it, almost, so will just wait for AF on Sunday. But to not test on my bday and risk missing that BFP on it... naaaaaah, I HAVE to test :DClick to expand...

I agree! It could be the best bday present ever!! :) and like you say if it's a BFN then on to next month :) 
I can't stop poas!!! I have just been to boots and got some frer's so will test again tomorrow morning! xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Well ladies my symptoms today are:
9dpo: cramping, nausea, painful boobies, heartburn and bloated! Did a test and got a very very faint positive! Pic is on here somewhere! lol! 

I have bought some FRER's as they are buy one get one free in boots at the mo so I splurged! If it turns into nothing then I will pick myself up and move on to next month, I will definately do Soy again as I know I o'd and the doc said it was a big follicle with healthy eggy! 

What is everyone's symptoms today?? xxx
FX'D for all of our :bfp::bfp: xxx


----------



## Lollybear

Hi ladies,

great thread :thumbup: 

The energy here is brilliant :happydance:

So..... Timings are much the same over here too - 9 days DPO so I'd love to symptom spot with you. 

Feeling really peaky - like i have a virus in my system or somehting. I could be the stress of the TWW though! lol AF due monday. Will be resisting the temptation to test early as i only end up disappointed. Only change between this and the past 10 cycles of TTC is that my nose is stuffy and ocassionally a little bloody (sorry for tmi) - but I'm sure I'm imagining symptoms....

Good luck to you all and let's hope its a lucky month for all of us.

x


----------



## PrettyUnable

Sorry for all the seperate replies.. I went through to read everything I'd missed and had to comment before I forgot lol.

Congratulations on your BFP's, you lucky lucky girls!!! 

I've had more symptoms since yesterday;
I wasn't feeling great yesterday at all, just felt on the verge of tears all day, and didn't fancy eating. Had a sandwich at lunch, but then when my OH was making dinner, a curry, I didn't have the heart to tell him that the smell and thought of it made me feel queasy and nauseous. When I was eating it, I felt better, and a little hungry, so ate most of the rice, but felt sick whenever I ate or thought about the meat. So I left it.
We curled up after dinner, and I almost fell asleep on my OH immediately, which isnt like me at all.. I need to be lying down in bed to sleep. So he suggested I go have a bath, as it's usually my magic cure to everything when I'm feeling crappy... soak in the bath with a good book. I can spend hours in there, well I got out within 45mins. I had to get out as all I could think about was how my tummy was feeling, and I feel all tender but solid... not solid to touch, but like bloated. And I swear in the water it felt like it was really full and floating. If that makes any sense at all...
Now this scares me, and the only way I can explain is that I feel different, I can feel something.
I even had the most real dream last night of getting BFP's on 10miui stick tests that I use, on 3 of them, but I woke up at 4am just as I was about to do a first response test in my dream. I was desperate to go poas at 4am, but I waited until around 7am and BFN, did another at 10am and BFN.
I still feel queasey then hungry... it's not very pleasant.
I just think now because I want it so much, I'm convincing myself of these feelings that arent there :(


----------



## annmariecrisp

Lollybear said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> great thread :thumbup:
> 
> The energy here is brilliant :happydance:
> 
> So..... Timings are much the same over here too - 9 days DPO so I'd love to symptom spot with you.
> 
> Feeling really peaky - like i have a virus in my system or somehting. I could be the stress of the TWW though! lol AF due monday. Will be resisting the temptation to test early as i only end up disappointed. Only change between this and the past 10 cycles of TTC is that my nose is stuffy and ocassionally a little bloody (sorry for tmi) - but I'm sure I'm imagining symptoms....
> 
> Good luck to you all and let's hope its a lucky month for all of us.
> 
> x

Thanks for saying it's a good thread :) :hugs: I think it's a great energy too :) 
Stuffy nose is a great sign!!! I can't stop poas!! I start at about 6dpo! I don't know what I expect to see really tbh but this morning got a very faint +tive! I have been trying for over a year and it can be disappointing but at least we can focus on next month! It's our journey that we have to experience to appreciate the wonderful miracles that we blessed with when they happen. Good luck and fx'd this is a lucky thread for us all :) xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

PrettyUnable said:


> Sorry for all the seperate replies.. I went through to read everything I'd missed and had to comment before I forgot lol.
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP's, you lucky lucky girls!!!
> 
> I've had more symptoms since yesterday;
> I wasn't feeling great yesterday at all, just felt on the verge of tears all day, and didn't fancy eating. Had a sandwich at lunch, but then when my OH was making dinner, a curry, I didn't have the heart to tell him that the smell and thought of it made me feel queasy and nauseous. When I was eating it, I felt better, and a little hungry, so ate most of the rice, but felt sick whenever I ate or thought about the meat. So I left it.
> We curled up after dinner, and I almost fell asleep on my OH immediately, which isnt like me at all.. I need to be lying down in bed to sleep. So he suggested I go have a bath, as it's usually my magic cure to everything when I'm feeling crappy... soak in the bath with a good book. I can spend hours in there, well I got out within 45mins. I had to get out as all I could think about was how my tummy was feeling, and I feel all tender but solid... not solid to touch, but like bloated. And I swear in the water it felt like it was really full and floating. If that makes any sense at all...
> Now this scares me, and the only way I can explain is that I feel different, I can feel something.
> I even had the most real dream last night of getting BFP's on 10miui stick tests that I use, on 3 of them, but I woke up at 4am just as I was about to do a first response test in my dream. I was desperate to go poas at 4am, but I waited until around 7am and BFN, did another at 10am and BFN.
> I still feel queasey then hungry... it's not very pleasant.
> I just think now because I want it so much, I'm convincing myself of these feelings that arent there :(

Oh don't! I know exactly what you mean!! I cried twice last night! Once watching America's got talent because a guy was using an indoor kite! (wasn't even sad!!) and watching a nature program when a seal pup drowned ( I mean seriously balled my eyes out!!) so weird!! 
Ooooo the vivid dreams!! It's still really early for you honey maybe wait until tomorrow morning and try again :) Your symptoms are looking good though and if it is a bfn then you know what you had this month and then next month you'll know :) but I have a good feeling :) xxx


----------



## Lollybear

annmariecrisp said:


> Lollybear said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> great thread :thumbup:
> 
> The energy here is brilliant :happydance:
> 
> So..... Timings are much the same over here too - 9 days DPO so I'd love to symptom spot with you.
> 
> Feeling really peaky - like i have a virus in my system or somehting. I could be the stress of the TWW though! lol AF due monday. Will be resisting the temptation to test early as i only end up disappointed. Only change between this and the past 10 cycles of TTC is that my nose is stuffy and ocassionally a little bloody (sorry for tmi) - but I'm sure I'm imagining symptoms....
> 
> Good luck to you all and let's hope its a lucky month for all of us.
> 
> x
> 
> Thanks for saying it's a good thread :) :hugs: I think it's a great energy too :)
> Stuffy nose is a great sign!!! I can't stop poas!! I start at about 6dpo! I don't know what I expect to see really tbh but this morning got a very faint +tive! I have been trying for over a year and it can be disappointing but at least we can focus on next month! It's our journey that we have to experience to appreciate the wonderful miracles that we blessed with when they happen. Good luck and fx'd this is a lucky thread for us all :) xxxClick to expand...

wow! Sounds like you're on your way with your BFP - that sound really +ve! 

It would be great if my strange stuffy nose / headaches situation is a sign but I'm trying not to get my hopes up until AF is late. 

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Lollybear said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollybear said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> great thread :thumbup:
> 
> The energy here is brilliant :happydance:
> 
> So..... Timings are much the same over here too - 9 days DPO so I'd love to symptom spot with you.
> 
> Feeling really peaky - like i have a virus in my system or somehting. I could be the stress of the TWW though! lol AF due monday. Will be resisting the temptation to test early as i only end up disappointed. Only change between this and the past 10 cycles of TTC is that my nose is stuffy and ocassionally a little bloody (sorry for tmi) - but I'm sure I'm imagining symptoms....
> 
> Good luck to you all and let's hope its a lucky month for all of us.
> 
> x
> 
> Thanks for saying it's a good thread :) :hugs: I think it's a great energy too :)
> Stuffy nose is a great sign!!! I can't stop poas!! I start at about 6dpo! I don't know what I expect to see really tbh but this morning got a very faint +tive! I have been trying for over a year and it can be disappointing but at least we can focus on next month! It's our journey that we have to experience to appreciate the wonderful miracles that we blessed with when they happen. Good luck and fx'd this is a lucky thread for us all :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> wow! Sounds like you're on your way with your BFP - that sound really +ve!
> 
> It would be great if my strange stuffy nose / headaches situation is a sign but I'm trying not to get my hopes up until AF is late.
> 
> Thanks hun xxxClick to expand...

Fx'd for all of us :) xxx update your symptoms tomorrow too.....it'll be really interesting to see the difference (if any!!) between those with BFP's and BFN's I have a good feeling about your symptoms though xxx


----------



## Lollybear

PrettyUnable said:


> Sorry for all the seperate replies.. I went through to read everything I'd missed and had to comment before I forgot lol.
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP's, you lucky lucky girls!!!
> 
> I've had more symptoms since yesterday;
> I wasn't feeling great yesterday at all, just felt on the verge of tears all day, and didn't fancy eating. Had a sandwich at lunch, but then when my OH was making dinner, a curry, I didn't have the heart to tell him that the smell and thought of it made me feel queasy and nauseous. When I was eating it, I felt better, and a little hungry, so ate most of the rice, but felt sick whenever I ate or thought about the meat. So I left it.
> We curled up after dinner, and I almost fell asleep on my OH immediately, which isnt like me at all.. I need to be lying down in bed to sleep. So he suggested I go have a bath, as it's usually my magic cure to everything when I'm feeling crappy... soak in the bath with a good book. I can spend hours in there, well I got out within 45mins. I had to get out as all I could think about was how my tummy was feeling, and I feel all tender but solid... not solid to touch, but like bloated. And I swear in the water it felt like it was really full and floating. If that makes any sense at all...
> Now this scares me, and the only way I can explain is that I feel different, I can feel something.
> I even had the most real dream last night of getting BFP's on 10miui stick tests that I use, on 3 of them, but I woke up at 4am just as I was about to do a first response test in my dream. I was desperate to go poas at 4am, but I waited until around 7am and BFN, did another at 10am and BFN.
> I still feel queasey then hungry... it's not very pleasant.
> I just think now because I want it so much, I'm convincing myself of these feelings that arent there :(

I'd say those are all really good signs hun but it's so hard to know whether we're all just becoming more aware of our bodies throughout this process - i know exactly what you mean about convincing yourself of feelings that aren't there. 

I keep telling myself: IT WILL HAPPEN! And it'll happen to you too - stay positive and FXd for a nice clear BFP when you test xxxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Thanks girls...
I'm finding it really hard to deal with atm... feeling rubbish and sick. It will all be worth it for a BFP....
Fingers crossed :cry:


----------



## PrettyUnable

Forgot to say... I've been peeing like crazy for the past few days too... like at least once every half hour and I'm not drinking any more than normal, and I usually don't drink enough...like today, I havent drunk anything yet but I've pee'd 4 times already... 
My OH just keeps laughing at me and saying "There's something wrong with you..."
:shrug:


----------



## MKL073007

Like you, I'm kinda scared too...my last 2 were under 10 wk losses, one at 7 and one at 9...but It's OUR turn darn it! We can do this! lol I'm tired of being scared and let down and disappointed! Fingers and toes crossed for all of you guys!:hugs:


----------



## annmariecrisp

PrettyUnable said:


> Forgot to say... I've been peeing like crazy for the past few days too... like at least once every half hour and I'm not drinking any more than normal, and I usually don't drink enough...like today, I havent drunk anything yet but I've pee'd 4 times already...
> My OH just keeps laughing at me and saying "There's something wrong with you..."
> :shrug:

Haha! guys are funny creatures :) xx finger crossed xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> Like you, I'm kinda scared too...my last 2 were under 10 wk losses, one at 7 and one at 9...but It's OUR turn darn it! We can do this! lol I'm tired of being scared and let down and disappointed! Fingers and toes crossed for all of you guys!:hugs:

I love your PMA!! and yes we do deserve our turn! Let's hope this is it!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx :hugs: It's so hard to lose them when we get so bloody excited when we think everything is gonna be ok, but you're right! It is our turn!! Roll on lot's of sticky :bfp:'s xxx


----------



## honeymomma

congrats on all the BFPS! lucky thread!! xxx :happydance::happydance:

annmariecrisp - i'm thinking about doing soy next cycle, but i'm on a regular 28 day cycle and have heard mixed info about taking soy if you're regular. what's your cycle like? when did you take it, what dosage, and any side effects? there's a whole thread on soy somewhere on BnB, but i'd love to hear from a recent soy BFPer! xxx thanks loads in advance.


----------



## annmariecrisp

honeymomma said:


> congrats on all the BFPS! lucky thread!! xxx :happydance::happydance:
> 
> annmariecrisp - i'm thinking about doing soy next cycle, but i'm on a regular 28 day cycle and have heard mixed info about taking soy if you're regular. what's your cycle like? when did you take it, what dosage, and any side effects? there's a whole thread on soy somewhere on BnB, but i'd love to hear from a recent soy BFPer! xxx thanks loads in advance.

Hi honeymomma,
I had a regular cycle too, I was always 28 days, this was the first month I tried it....I thought that I would see if it would make any difference and fingers crossed it did! I was having some tests because I have had 2 losses in the last few months and they wanted to check my hormones and chromosomes for me and OH, the results came back all clear day before yesterday, however I had a scan on the 14th and the lady said I had a big follicle that was about to release an egg! She said it was really dominant! Which apparently is what soy does...it helps you create a big healthy egg by all accounts! I took 160mg for days 3,4,5 and 6 and then 200mg cd7 (so days cd3-7) I took it just before i went to bed to avoid sideaffects (you can get headaches). The only thing I noticed was that I was crazily horny poor OH didn't know what hit him!! lol! 
I bought my Soy from tesco's think it only cost £5 and if my BFP turns out as a BFN then I will definately try it again next month.
The way I looked at it was if it works then brilliant and if not then at least I tried it!! :) 
I have heard mixed reviews too but try it? and u never know it could work for you too xxx Good luck xxx :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## annmariecrisp

honeymomma said:


> congrats on all the BFPS! lucky thread!! xxx :happydance::happydance:
> 
> annmariecrisp - i'm thinking about doing soy next cycle, but i'm on a regular 28 day cycle and have heard mixed info about taking soy if you're regular. what's your cycle like? when did you take it, what dosage, and any side effects? there's a whole thread on soy somewhere on BnB, but i'd love to hear from a recent soy BFPer! xxx thanks loads in advance.

Are you definately out this month then? It's still early for you isn't it? xxx


----------



## honeymomma

annmariecrisp said:


> honeymomma said:
> 
> 
> congrats on all the BFPS! lucky thread!! xxx :happydance::happydance:
> 
> annmariecrisp - i'm thinking about doing soy next cycle, but i'm on a regular 28 day cycle and have heard mixed info about taking soy if you're regular. what's your cycle like? when did you take it, what dosage, and any side effects? there's a whole thread on soy somewhere on BnB, but i'd love to hear from a recent soy BFPer! xxx thanks loads in advance.
> 
> Hi honeymomma,
> I had a regular cycle too, I was always 28 days, this was the first month I tried it....I thought that I would see if it would make any difference and fingers crossed it did! I was having some tests because I have had 2 losses in the last few months and they wanted to check my hormones and chromosomes for me and OH, the results came back all clear day before yesterday, however I had a scan on the 14th and the lady said I had a big follicle that was about to release an egg! She said it was really dominant! Which apparently is what soy does...it helps you create a big healthy egg by all accounts! I took 160mg for days 3,4,5 and 6 and then 200mg cd7 (so days cd3-7) I took it just before i went to bed to avoid sideaffects (you can get headaches). The only thing I noticed was that I was crazily horny poor OH didn't know what hit him!! lol!
> I bought my Soy from tesco's think it only cost £5 and if my BFP turns out as a BFN then I will definately try it again next month.
> The way I looked at it was if it works then brilliant and if not then at least I tried it!! :)
> I have heard mixed reviews too but try it? and u never know it could work for you too xxx Good luck xxx :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

thank you for sharing!!! will definitely try it next cycle. congrats again to all those who got their bfps, have a h&h 9 months and very sticky beans! looking forward to seeing your adventures on the pregnancy forums. :happydance:


----------



## honeymomma

annmariecrisp said:


> honeymomma said:
> 
> 
> congrats on all the BFPS! lucky thread!! xxx :happydance::happydance:
> 
> annmariecrisp - i'm thinking about doing soy next cycle, but i'm on a regular 28 day cycle and have heard mixed info about taking soy if you're regular. what's your cycle like? when did you take it, what dosage, and any side effects? there's a whole thread on soy somewhere on BnB, but i'd love to hear from a recent soy BFPer! xxx thanks loads in advance.
> 
> Are you definately out this month then? It's still early for you isn't it? xxxClick to expand...

i have a 12 day LP (though my ticker says 11) - i'm due af on sat, but i'm already spotting and have been cramping for days. i know the witch is right around the corner. won't waste another second dwelling on her wretchedness... am taking charge and planning for the next cycle! :af:


----------



## annmariecrisp

honeymomma said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeymomma said:
> 
> 
> congrats on all the BFPS! lucky thread!! xxx :happydance::happydance:
> 
> annmariecrisp - i'm thinking about doing soy next cycle, but i'm on a regular 28 day cycle and have heard mixed info about taking soy if you're regular. what's your cycle like? when did you take it, what dosage, and any side effects? there's a whole thread on soy somewhere on BnB, but i'd love to hear from a recent soy BFPer! xxx thanks loads in advance.
> 
> Are you definately out this month then? It's still early for you isn't it? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i have a 12 day LP (though my ticker says 11) - i'm due af on sat, but i'm already spotting and have been cramping for days. i know the witch is right around the corner. won't waste another second dwelling on her wretchedness... am taking charge and planning for the next cycle! :af:Click to expand...

Love your pma....:) I think soy is definately worth a try! :) xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

honeymomma said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeymomma said:
> 
> 
> congrats on all the BFPS! lucky thread!! xxx :happydance::happydance:
> 
> annmariecrisp - i'm thinking about doing soy next cycle, but i'm on a regular 28 day cycle and have heard mixed info about taking soy if you're regular. what's your cycle like? when did you take it, what dosage, and any side effects? there's a whole thread on soy somewhere on BnB, but i'd love to hear from a recent soy BFPer! xxx thanks loads in advance.
> 
> Hi honeymomma,
> I had a regular cycle too, I was always 28 days, this was the first month I tried it....I thought that I would see if it would make any difference and fingers crossed it did! I was having some tests because I have had 2 losses in the last few months and they wanted to check my hormones and chromosomes for me and OH, the results came back all clear day before yesterday, however I had a scan on the 14th and the lady said I had a big follicle that was about to release an egg! She said it was really dominant! Which apparently is what soy does...it helps you create a big healthy egg by all accounts! I took 160mg for days 3,4,5 and 6 and then 200mg cd7 (so days cd3-7) I took it just before i went to bed to avoid sideaffects (you can get headaches). The only thing I noticed was that I was crazily horny poor OH didn't know what hit him!! lol!
> I bought my Soy from tesco's think it only cost £5 and if my BFP turns out as a BFN then I will definately try it again next month.
> The way I looked at it was if it works then brilliant and if not then at least I tried it!! :)
> I have heard mixed reviews too but try it? and u never know it could work for you too xxx Good luck xxx :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for sharing!!! will definitely try it next cycle. congrats again to all those who got their bfps, have a h&h 9 months and very sticky beans! looking forward to seeing your adventures on the pregnancy forums. :happydance:Click to expand...

No problem and I am really hoping for a good dark line tomorrow when I test and I hope Soy works for you :) xxx


----------



## MKL073007

Whatever the mind of woman can conceive and believe, it can achieve.


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> Whatever the mind of woman can conceive and believe, it can achieve.

That's an excellent phrase honey xxx really positive :) xxx :hugs:


----------



## PrettyUnable

MKL073007 said:


> Whatever the mind of woman can conceive and believe, it can achieve.

I'm loving this :D 

Go us... :happydance:


----------



## Jessahness

I leave this site for 12 hours and come back to see 5 pages added onto it???? lol You are all so amazing!!

Congrats on the BFPs!!! I'm really excited to test now!

My temperature raised a hellalot this morning! 98.5 when I woke up! That's a .6 degree raise from yesterday morning! I'm worried that it might be a fever.. my sore throat is dying down, but now it's becoming a sinus cold..
In other news, the boyfriend made me breakfast in bed because I wasn't feeling well :) I can usually eat a whole pound of bacon by myself.. but 4 pieces this morning made me want to be sick sooooooo bad! Again, could be because of the cold...
BBs have sort of stayed the same.. sometimes they feel more sensitive and I'm worried that it's because AF is due in a few days...

10 DPO today! Peed a lot yesterday and had some dizzy spells... same today plus a headache, but yet again, could be because of my cold :( Laying down right now, I can feel an uncomfortableness in my lower back..:shrug:


----------



## annmariecrisp

PrettyUnable said:


> MKL073007 said:
> 
> 
> Whatever the mind of woman can conceive and believe, it can achieve.
> 
> I'm loving this :D
> 
> Go us... :happydance:Click to expand...

yay! go us! xxx :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## annmariecrisp

Jessahness said:


> I leave this site for 12 hours and come back to see 5 pages added onto it???? lol You are all so amazing!!
> 
> Congrats on the BFPs!!! I'm really excited to test now!
> 
> My temperature raised a hellalot this morning! 98.5 when I woke up! That's a .6 degree raise from yesterday morning! I'm worried that it might be a fever.. my sore throat is dying down, but now it's becoming a sinus cold..
> In other news, the boyfriend made me breakfast in bed because I wasn't feeling well :) I can usually eat a whole pound of bacon by myself.. but 4 pieces this morning made me want to be sick sooooooo bad! Again, could be because of the cold...
> BBs have sort of stayed the same.. sometimes they feel more sensitive and I'm worried that it's because AF is due in a few days...
> 
> 10 DPO today! Peed a lot yesterday and had some dizzy spells... same today plus a headache, but yet again, could be because of my cold :( Laying down right now, I can feel an uncomfortableness in my lower back..:shrug:

I know it's great isn't it, we all seem really happy and positive too :) You have an awesome sense of humour, all times you have made me giggle when reading your posts! lol! 'In other news' really made me laugh!
Your bf made you breakfast in bed?? wth! I must be doing something seriously wrong with mine, bcos today I sent him the photo of my poss BFP and he didnt text back and when I rang him he just said oh yeah I forgot...congratulations! nothing else! But he's a man so don't expect much else! Anywho...ur cold could well be your biggest sign and the peeing alot and the sickness!! Come on....u must be pregnant...surely!!! When are you testing missy!! :) xxx :test::test::test: xxx


----------



## Jessahness

Gah... You make me wanna run out and grab a test now! But me being not dressed would make it kind of awkward... It's noon and I start work in a few hours so I suppose I could head in for a shower and then grab a test... 

I don't know which ones to buy, though! I'll definitely pick up a cheapie, maybe use it first... and also get some First Responses.. I think they have Clear Blue, too. I'll get one of those. If they have digital, I'll use it last, if and only if I get a BFP on the other ones. There are only like, 6 different kinds at the pharmacy closest to my home and I can't drive, nor have the keys, to go to another store. 
Stupid temp is 99.2 now :( I think it might just be a fever. Though the room is very hot and I have my laptop on me... OK so shower time! Then off to get tests! (I was totally gonna say testies, then realized that it just wouldn't sound right.. :D )


----------



## annmariecrisp

Jessahness said:


> Gah... You make me wanna run out and grab a test now! But me being not dressed would make it kind of awkward... It's noon and I start work in a few hours so I suppose I could head in for a shower and then grab a test...
> 
> I don't know which ones to buy, though! I'll definitely pick up a cheapie, maybe use it first... and also get some First Responses.. I think they have Clear Blue, too. I'll get one of those. If they have digital, I'll use it last, if and only if I get a BFP on the other ones. There are only like, 6 different kinds at the pharmacy closest to my home and I can't drive, nor have the keys, to go to another store.
> Stupid temp is 99.2 now :( I think it might just be a fever. Though the room is very hot and I have my laptop on me... OK so shower time! Then off to get tests! (I was totally gonna say testies, then realized that it just wouldn't sound right.. :D )

Yay! I want to know the minute you do it please :) xxx


----------



## Jessahness

Cervix is still hiiiiigh!!!! It's like it freaking mulled into the walls or something!!!! I just feel a bunch of softness! I'm loving this! I won't b doing a test today, I don't think. I really shouldn't, especially since it would still be 3 days before AF is due AND it wouldn't be morning urine... it's nearing 1 PM now.. But I know I'll be temped to do it tonight lol Def. tomorrow morning, whether it's a first test or a second one!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Jessahness said:


> Cervix is still hiiiiigh!!!! It's like it freaking mulled into the walls or something!!!! I just feel a bunch of softness! I'm loving this! I won't b doing a test today, I don't think. I really shouldn't, especially since it would still be 3 days before AF is due AND it wouldn't be morning urine... it's nearing 1 PM now.. But I know I'll be temped to do it tonight lol Def. tomorrow morning, whether it's a first test or a second one!

Ok babe, well let us know the minute you do test please!! sounds very good though babe xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jessahness

Alright, well I bought a few tests today and will be testing now :) 
I have: FRER, Clearblue Digital, a box of two cheapies, and then one cheapie. 
I cannot decide wheter to use the FRER or Clearblue... I saw someone get a BF at 9 DPO with CB digital... and advide?


----------



## MKL073007

yay!!! can't wait to see what you get!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MKL073007

I'm feeling so gross today, headache and acid in my throat, just feel like car sick i guess would describe it. :sick:


----------



## Jessahness

:bfn: right now. But of course, my hopes weren't high. It's 3 days before AF is due AND it was late afternoon urine.. so I'm not bummed. I used the FRER strip and will use a cheapie on Sunday if AF doesn't come. I'm leaving the digital for last.


----------



## MKL073007

I feel you on that one...i used fmu on a dollar store test that I KNOW had a line before the 3 minutes, and of course being pee-pee-ocd :haha: i did a answer today mid day without really holding it and i didnt see one but im only 9dpo today....seems like i dont like the ones that are that plastic like film, I would rather the paper ones if you know what i mean lol i dont know what they are called. they are easier to "analyze" lol
I really hope we all get what we want!!!!!!!...:friends:

still :sick:


----------



## MKL073007

Annamarie! Tell me when you get a digi and when you want to test and we can do it together!! That will help me keep my hands off of it til then and it'll be fun :D...And anyone else that wants to too!


----------



## MKL073007

Is it "normal" i guess to be sick this early? my boobs feel like they are fixing to explode and are on fire, veins popping out everywhere and I'm sick to my stomach today, threw up earlier and I feel like im sea sick or that car sick feeling.


----------



## Jessahness

I've definitely heard of sickness in early pregnancy, even at 3 weeks. 

My back was KILLING me today! Barely lifting anything at all, and I'm used to standing for twice as long and my back still wouldn't hurt. It was a very dull pain in the lower part. And my boobs are starting to get sensitive.


----------



## Jessahness

OH OH OH. And more pains in ze ovaries while working! I haven't told the bf that I tested yet, I'll wait til I get an accurate response.


----------



## MKL073007

Totally different from my 1st which I didn't know I was pregnant until almost 5 months, took us 7 yrs for her not trying and not preventing, had NO symptoms the entire pregnancy except that I just got fatter lol with my 2 miscarriages i didnt have any symptoms except for some soreness in my boobs. This one is the 1st time I have ever felt true symptoms of being pregnant. I only have 2 answer tests left and I don't think I will try that until maybe Saturday.


----------



## Milty

I'm so glad I'm not crazy :wacko:

I thought I must be because I feel like I am having symptons already but i'm only about 1 week past O.


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> Is it "normal" i guess to be sick this early? my boobs feel like they are fixing to explode and are on fire, veins popping out everywhere and I'm sick to my stomach today, threw up earlier and I feel like im sea sick or that car sick feeling.

I threw up in the road last night as just couldn't find anywhere quick enough to do it lady like!! 4 times!! I think I may have a tummy bug....have been super queesy today, did a frer this morning and had a faint line but seemed to look like an evap but it was like that as soon as i pee'd on it! I worked out that I am 9dpo not 10 like my ticker says so am not due af until 29th. I am never sick sick so am hoping that it's a good sign. 
With regard to a digi I don't think I'm going to do one until day AF is due, so next wednesday. 
I am having big problems with my OH, last night he said some terrible things to me! I have had a slipped disk in my back and have been in and out of hospital for the last 3 months and haven't been able to drive so it's meant I haven't been able to work as my job is about 70 mile round trip everyday (Have done 2 days a week roughly from home) anyway I just a got a new job (better money and higher rank) that is in my hometown so no more driving about (which I'm so excited about!) all that said OH said that he thinks I'm lazy and that I should be emptying the bin (the only thing he does!) and that I am just making the excuse that it's my back hurting! Also said that he feels sorry for this baby if I'm pregnant because he thinks I would be a terrible mum! My heart broke when he said that! and that I'm always pregnant (4 times in last 8 months!) and I always lose them and that he thinks it's a good thing for the babies that they weren't born. I couldn't believe it! Oh girls I really don't know what to do, those things were just a tiny proportion of abuse I got last night in a 4 hour rant at me and why I'm such a bad excuse for a human being! I feel destroyed, like every bit of self belief I ever had about anything has just left my body. 
At the moment I'm thinking maybe I should just go and stay with a friend to think about what I want to do as don't ever want to feel like this again........sorry to be so depressing just feel awful but yet I should be so happy that I think I might actually be pregnant :cry:

Anyway......tears over.....

How's is everyone feeling today?
I am proper sick and am having almost period like cramps
Can't be around OH (makes me feel sick, hehe no just his smoking!!)
I can't tolerate the smell of alcohol on his breath either so am having aversions to things that don't normally bother me.


Hope everyone is ok and how are the BFP's coming on? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeymomma

annmariecrisp said:


> MKL073007 said:
> 
> 
> Is it "normal" i guess to be sick this early? my boobs feel like they are fixing to explode and are on fire, veins popping out everywhere and I'm sick to my stomach today, threw up earlier and I feel like im sea sick or that car sick feeling.
> 
> I threw up in the road last night as just couldn't find anywhere quick enough to do it lady like!! 4 times!! I think I may have a tummy bug....have been super queesy today, did a frer this morning and had a faint line but seemed to look like an evap but it was like that as soon as i pee'd on it! I worked out that I am 9dpo not 10 like my ticker says so am not due af until 29th. I am never sick sick so am hoping that it's a good sign.
> With regard to a digi I don't think I'm going to do one until day AF is due, so next wednesday.
> I am having big problems with my OH, last night he said some terrible things to me! I have had a slipped disk in my back and have been in and out of hospital for the last 3 months and haven't been able to drive so it's meant I haven't been able to work as my job is about 70 mile round trip everyday (Have done 2 days a week roughly from home) anyway I just a got a new job (better money and higher rank) that is in my hometown so no more driving about (which I'm so excited about!) all that said OH said that he thinks I'm lazy and that I should be emptying the bin (the only thing he does!) and that I am just making the excuse that it's my back hurting! Also said that he feels sorry for this baby if I'm pregnant because he thinks I would be a terrible mum! My heart broke when he said that! and that I'm always pregnant (4 times in last 8 months!) and I always lose them and that he thinks it's a good thing for the babies that they weren't born. I couldn't believe it! Oh girls I really don't know what to do, those things were just a tiny proportion of abuse I got last night in a 4 hour rant at me and why I'm such a bad excuse for a human being! I feel destroyed, like every bit of self belief I ever had about anything has just left my body.
> At the moment I'm thinking maybe I should just go and stay with a friend to think about what I want to do as don't ever want to feel like this again........sorry to be so depressing just feel awful but yet I should be so happy that I think I might actually be pregnant :cry:
> 
> Anyway......tears over.....
> 
> How's is everyone feeling today?
> I am proper sick and am having almost period like cramps
> Can't be around OH (makes me feel sick, hehe no just his smoking!!)
> I can't tolerate the smell of alcohol on his breath either so am having aversions to things that don't normally bother me.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and how are the BFP's coming on? :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

oh sweetie giving you a massive hug :hugs: no one should ever have to be on the receiving end of such hurtful things. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeymomma

i don't know you or your OH, but i do know that if my OH said something that destructive and hurtful to me, i'd stay at a friend's for a couple days and let him and myself cool off and then figure it out - especially if there was a chance i might be pregnant. you don't need that kind of stress right now :nope:


----------



## PrettyUnable

annmariecrisp said:


> I threw up in the road last night as just couldn't find anywhere quick enough to do it lady like!! 4 times!! I think I may have a tummy bug....have been super queesy today, did a frer this morning and had a faint line but seemed to look like an evap but it was like that as soon as i pee'd on it! I worked out that I am 9dpo not 10 like my ticker says so am not due af until 29th. I am never sick sick so am hoping that it's a good sign.
> With regard to a digi I don't think I'm going to do one until day AF is due, so next wednesday.
> I am having big problems with my OH, last night he said some terrible things to me! I have had a slipped disk in my back and have been in and out of hospital for the last 3 months and haven't been able to drive so it's meant I haven't been able to work as my job is about 70 mile round trip everyday (Have done 2 days a week roughly from home) anyway I just a got a new job (better money and higher rank) that is in my hometown so no more driving about (which I'm so excited about!) all that said OH said that he thinks I'm lazy and that I should be emptying the bin (the only thing he does!) and that I am just making the excuse that it's my back hurting! Also said that he feels sorry for this baby if I'm pregnant because he thinks I would be a terrible mum! My heart broke when he said that! and that I'm always pregnant (4 times in last 8 months!) and I always lose them and that he thinks it's a good thing for the babies that they weren't born. I couldn't believe it! Oh girls I really don't know what to do, those things were just a tiny proportion of abuse I got last night in a 4 hour rant at me and why I'm such a bad excuse for a human being! I feel destroyed, like every bit of self belief I ever had about anything has just left my body.
> At the moment I'm thinking maybe I should just go and stay with a friend to think about what I want to do as don't ever want to feel like this again........sorry to be so depressing just feel awful but yet I should be so happy that I think I might actually be pregnant :cry:
> 
> Anyway......tears over.....
> 
> How's is everyone feeling today?
> I am proper sick and am having almost period like cramps
> Can't be around OH (makes me feel sick, hehe no just his smoking!!)
> I can't tolerate the smell of alcohol on his breath either so am having aversions to things that don't normally bother me.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and how are the BFP's coming on? :hugs::hugs:


:hugs:
You really don't deserve or need to be treated or spoken to that way. I'm not married, so I know it's different, but I wouldn't stay for someone to talk to me that way.
Maybe you should take a couple of days,stay at your friends to try and relax abit. Get some breathing space from each other and then see how things stand after that.
But if you are pregnant, this stress is the last thing you need. So stop thinking about it, it doesn't deserve your attention and focus on the good things, like the possibility of that sticky bean :happydance:
Hope things get better soon... and keep us updated.
:hugs:
Elle.xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Thanks girls,
I have decided to go and stay at my friends for a couple of days to cool off just like you girls advised, I don't need the stress at the moment you're right. Sorry if I was a bit down but am now feeling better after a long chat with my best friend :) and you have all been super lovely! 
Fingers crossed for the sticky beans :) 

So how are you girls feeling today? Are we still all positive about our BFP's? or are there any new symptoms out there that you haven't felt yet? xxx 

Thanks everyone 
Ann-marie xxx :hugs:


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> Totally different from my 1st which I didn't know I was pregnant until almost 5 months, took us 7 yrs for her not trying and not preventing, had NO symptoms the entire pregnancy except that I just got fatter lol with my 2 miscarriages i didnt have any symptoms except for some soreness in my boobs. This one is the 1st time I have ever felt true symptoms of being pregnant. I only have 2 answer tests left and I don't think I will try that until maybe Saturday.

It sounds soooooo positive honey xxx Please update if you have tested yet? xxx Very exciting :) xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Happy Birthday to me, happy birthday to me :happydance:

Had Pancakes in bed this morning, a very lovely treat as I love Pancakes... except for the fact that I feel so sick, I managed to force down one and couldnt eat anymore.
I keep having hot flushes, coming out in a cold sweat as I feel sick.
Got another :bfn: this morning. 
My moods and thinking about it are all over the place, one minute I'm gutted and just expecting to have a sickness bug and have an awful period come Sunday. 
Then I think, it's too soon to test, every woman is different, not everyones pregnancy is picked up early, and I definately feel like something is going on/different with my body.
My boobs are still sore to the touch, the nipple area is really sensitive. And my veins are so blue and noticable it looks horrible.
It sucks that :witch: symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are so similar... I can't remember what I normally get and what I don't... if its all in my head or not.
Sunday can't come quick enough... and if I'm late, and still get BFN's I may cry out of sheer impatience and frustration.
I don't want AF, I want to be pregnant... but maybe I should be believing my BFNs... let's face it, I'm not getting any clearer signs than the :bfn: every morning.... :shrug:


----------



## honeymomma

happy happy birthday prettyunable! :happydance:

one minute i feel i'm out, another i feel i still have a chance. just need to distract myself til tomorrow!


----------



## annmariecrisp

PrettyUnable said:


> Happy Birthday to me, happy birthday to me :happydance:
> 
> Had Pancakes in bed this morning, a very lovely treat as I love Pancakes... except for the fact that I feel so sick, I managed to force down one and couldnt eat anymore.
> I keep having hot flushes, coming out in a cold sweat as I feel sick.
> Got another :bfn: this morning.
> My moods and thinking about it are all over the place, one minute I'm gutted and just expecting to have a sickness bug and have an awful period come Sunday.
> Then I think, it's too soon to test, every woman is different, not everyones pregnancy is picked up early, and I definately feel like something is going on/different with my body.
> My boobs are still sore to the touch, the nipple area is really sensitive. And my veins are so blue and noticable it looks horrible.
> It sucks that :witch: symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are so similar... I can't remember what I normally get and what I don't... if its all in my head or not.
> Sunday can't come quick enough... and if I'm late, and still get BFN's I may cry out of sheer impatience and frustration.
> I don't want AF, I want to be pregnant... but maybe I should be believing my BFNs... let's face it, I'm not getting any clearer signs than the :bfn: every morning.... :shrug:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU :cake:HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR ELLE:cake:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU :dance::dance::dance::serenade:

wow you really have got some good symptoms babe, I think you have got such a good attitude towards this.....you are right everyone is different....most people don't test until after their period is due which is why they don't get false negatives like we do, some woman just release low levels of HCG in the early stages but it doubles every day and don't forget sometimes we ov later than we think so that doesn't help, my friend said she got sick pretty much from conception but didn't get her BFP until 3 days after her period was late but she just knew :) xxx keep positive babe and if this month isn't your month then we can all move on together and we have made some new friends and if it is I am gonna come and see you and give you a big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
xxxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

honeymomma said:


> happy happy birthday prettyunable! :happydance:
> 
> one minute i feel i'm out, another i feel i still have a chance. just need to distract myself til tomorrow!

Shopping usually helps me :) xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Milty said:


> I'm so glad I'm not crazy :wacko:
> 
> I thought I must be because I feel like I am having symptons already but i'm only about 1 week past O.

My friend got sick from the day she conceived to the day she had her baby! Even though it may not have implanted your body is getting ready for it and your hormones will be going wild! So that's great news! :) xxx:thumbup:


----------



## PrettyUnable

annmariecrisp said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU :cake:HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR ELLE:cake:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU :dance::dance::dance::serenade:
> 
> wow you really have got some good symptoms babe, I think you have got such a good attitude towards this.....you are right everyone is different....most people don't test until after their period is due which is why they don't get false negatives like we do, some woman just release low levels of HCG in the early stages but it doubles every day and don't forget sometimes we ov later than we think so that doesn't help, my friend said she got sick pretty much from conception but didn't get her BFP until 3 days after her period was late but she just knew :) xxx keep positive babe and if this month isn't your month then we can all move on together and we have made some new friends and if it is I am gonna come and see you and give you a big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> xxxx

Thank you :)
Really..? I don't feel like it at all... I just feel confused and obssessed. I really hate the 2WW.
With my daughter I didn't find out I was pregnant until I was 9 weeks, I don't remember having any symptoms before then... and I certainly didn't have any during the rest of the pregnancy. It was all too easy.
It's stupid that I'm jealous of myself from nearly 10 years ago lol.
This site and support is such a big help and it does make the 2WW much easier to deal with... 
If this isn't my month, I'm going to have one hell of a period :(
I used to say that when I was pregnant, I knew I was pregnant... but now I'm TTC I don't know anything anymore.
It's such a long journey of getting to know your body and yourself. If this doesn't test us and our relationships, nothing will.
I really hope this is the month for all of us, and you started one lucky thread :)
I've got my fingers, toes and everything else crossed for us all and our sticky, sticky beans :hugs:


----------



## honeymomma

PrettyUnable said:


> It's such a long journey of getting to know your body and yourself. If this doesn't test us and our relationships, nothing will.
> I really hope this is the month for all of us, and you started one lucky thread :)
> I've got my fingers, toes and everything else crossed for us all and our sticky, sticky beans :hugs:

well said! x


----------



## annmariecrisp

honeymomma said:


> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> It's such a long journey of getting to know your body and yourself. If this doesn't test us and our relationships, nothing will.
> I really hope this is the month for all of us, and you started one lucky thread :)
> I've got my fingers, toes and everything else crossed for us all and our sticky, sticky beans :hugs:
> 
> well said! xClick to expand...

I totally agree xxx


----------



## babybumpat22

This is the most BFP's on a thread I've seen in a while and it all started with you! The positivity in this room has given so many ladies hope so you and all others ttc in this thread this month should all be proud! <3

I'm due for AF on the 28th and I've been scared senseless for the longest. Looking at this thread reminds me that everyone is different and things can go from 0 to 60 quicker than you know! Thank you ladies for your help! <3 Can't wait to update and test soon!


----------



## annmariecrisp

babybumpat22 said:


> This is the most BFP's on a thread I've seen in a while and it all started with you! The positivity in this room has given so many ladies hope so you and all others ttc in this thread this month should all be proud! <3
> 
> I'm due for AF on the 28th and I've been scared senseless for the longest. Looking at this thread reminds me that everyone is different and things can go from 0 to 60 quicker than you know! Thank you ladies for your help! <3 Can't wait to update and test soon!


:hugs::hugs: Thank you so much, that is a wonderful thing to say, I have been feeling a bit down today and you have just turned my frown upside down! :) :happydance::happydance: 
Have you had any crazy symptoms? When are you gonna start testing? how exciting xxx Let us know as soon as you have please with photo's!! xxx


----------



## MKL073007

That was some pretty horrible things to say to you! Hopefully everything will settle down and don't be stressing out, I know thats not easy to do but we are all here if you need a virtual shoulder to cry on =]

I took an Answer brnad this morning but I couldnt see anything, booooooooooo!! It might still be too early or idk. I might just wait til next week.


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> That was some pretty horrible things to say to you! Hopefully everything will settle down and don't be stressing out, I know thats not easy to do but we are all here if you need a virtual shoulder to cry on =]
> 
> I took an Answer brnad this morning but I couldnt see anything, booooooooooo!! It might still be too early or idk. I might just wait til next week.

Ah thanks for the virtual shoulder :hugs: I have done a frer and an IC today both with very faint positives but I'm still unsure! I'm gonna wait for either AF or get a digi and do on wednesday (day af is due) xx I get so bloody excited at this time of the month though and can't stop myself poas!! :) xxx good luck and thanks again honey, it really is appreciated :) xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MKL073007

Now it seems im just wishful thinking but I never felt like this any other months ive been trying....hopefully its too early and we will know next week and we will all get what we have been waiting for =]


----------



## Jessahness

Hello ladies! Took another test this morning.. just a cheapie... annnnnnnnnnnnnnddddd...........:bfn:


BUT! I am still two days early, and I'm hoping that the tests aren't all that sensitive. I was really hesitating between that one and the digi.. maybe I should've used the digi. :dohh:

Last night was a huuuuuge party for the entire province of Québec and my BF, being the Quebecer that he is, drank. A lot lol
I was sitting in the computer chair and he sat on the bed and started rubbing my belly and said, in a semi drunken state that was kinda adorable, 'There's a baby in there, I know it... I saw your tests under that bathroom sink!' I guess I'm no good at hiding things lol

You know, we're both still young, I just turned 21 two weeks ago ( the day I O'd :D ) And he's 24, but he really wants a child. I do too, but I'm just scared cause I have debts to pay off and don't exactly make that much money. He keeps telling me to not worry about it and just get pregnant lol How can you not love that?
I'm starting to lose hope this month, though. Sure, I only had two glasses of my usual drink last night and felt like I was going to be sick before even finishing the glass and my back is still killing me and I still have dull pains in my ovaries... But that could be in my head. :(


----------



## annmariecrisp

Jessahness said:


> Hello ladies! Took another test this morning.. just a cheapie... annnnnnnnnnnnnnddddd...........:bfn:
> 
> 
> BUT! I am still two days early, and I'm hoping that the tests aren't all that sensitive. I was really hesitating between that one and the digi.. maybe I should've used the digi. :dohh:
> 
> Last night was a huuuuuge party for the entire province of Québec and my BF, being the Quebecer that he is, drank. A lot lol
> I was sitting in the computer chair and he sat on the bed and started rubbing my belly and said, in a semi drunken state that was kinda adorable, 'There's a baby in there, I know it... I saw your tests under that bathroom sink!' I guess I'm no good at hiding things lol
> 
> You know, we're both still young, I just turned 21 two weeks ago ( the day I O'd :D ) And he's 24, but he really wants a child. I do too, but I'm just scared cause I have debts to pay off and don't exactly make that much money. He keeps telling me to not worry about it and just get pregnant lol How can you not love that?
> I'm starting to lose hope this month, though. Sure, I only had two glasses of my usual drink last night and felt like I was going to be sick before even finishing the glass and my back is still killing me and I still have dull pains in my ovaries... But that could be in my head. :(

Me too with the drink thing! I had a lager and it made me really sick!! 
I think you know when you are ready to have children and yes you are quite young but at least you will be able to have some 'you time' before you are even 40!! I wish I'd met the right person when I was young rather than wait until now but heh, can't change anything in the past but I can do things to make my future a good one for me and my baby :) xxxxx 
You never know, I reckon you are still early and like I said before some people just have lower levels of hcg than others xxx good luck honey xxx


----------



## Jessahness

Well, for the first pregnancy I didn't even get a positive result until I went to the hospital after I lost it (I knew that I was pregnant though) My levels were only 9 when I got the blood test a few days after I passed a blood clot... And because of the pain, they figure it was an eptopic pregnancy.. apparently they don't show up on a HPT...? And this was after 6 weeks!


I always wanted a baby by the time I turned 23 because I want to not be too old when they get older, if that makes any sense. Like, my dad had me when he was 39! Of course there was my sister 2 years before, and 4 lost pregnancies within 9 years before that... I just don't want my kids to be 10 and their dad be already 50, you know?


----------



## Milty

Ann 
That was so bad things he said. I don't know him but I can tell you this. My friend had almost the same thing happen to her. Some of your words were exact. Anyway, it turns out he was just really stressed and was projecting all the things he felt he was inadequate with on to her. It is just a thought. 



My symptoms:
I actually threw up this morning (been nauseas the last 4 days )
Im so tired all day. I slept more than 10 hours last night.
Headaches ( I never have them)


----------



## Jessahness

Milty, how many DPO are you???


I'm soooo horribly sick today! I need a day off from work but the BF keeps telling me to go... So I guess I have no choice. 

My skin is acting weird today; while in the shower, I noticed a whole bunch of little red dots (don't know what it's called in English.. burst veins? I would call it blood pixels..) right beside my shoulder, like above my armpit. My cervix hasn't changed positions since I ovulated, either! It's the same as it's ever been, and CM is creamy and white (tmi, sorry!)


----------



## MKL073007

Ok I'm not going to test until Wednesday, I can't do this to myself anymore, I feel soooo depressed today. 
It's like a piece of my life is missing and there is nothing I can do about it. Sometimes life feels cruel but everything happens when it's supposed to. This time around I feel like my mind is consumed with this one thing, day and night, night and day. I'm so glad I have an outlet for my feelings especially with people who are probably in the same boat. You don't understand if you haven't been through it and I'm so glad you guys are here to talk to. Strangers from around the globe but friends to share thoughts and feelings with. Thank you.


----------



## Jessahness

This is why i love forums like this, we all feel the same way, wishing and hoping for something SOOOOO much that sometimes even our closest friends cannot relate to! 

I'm glad I found this site, especially this thread, and that we can all talk and enjoy eachother's stories and support eachother. We're all coming from and wanting to get to the same place.


----------



## hereishoping

Jessahness said:


> This is why i love forums like this, we all feel the same way, wishing and hoping for something SOOOOO much that sometimes even our closest friends cannot relate to!
> 
> I'm glad I found this site, especially this thread, and that we can all talk and enjoy eachother's stories and support eachother. We're all coming from and wanting to get to the same place.

Hear hear - have only just joined but it is so nice to know that we aren't alone and to share experiences. Lots of baby dust to you


----------



## pdmcd17

Ann sorry about your OH that was horrible, hoping time improves things.

Jess what was the party in Quebec? was it just a provincial holiday thing - i mentioned to my oh that there was a big party in Quebec and if it was a stat i want to move as nothing like 2 stats close to each othe and with Canada so close, bring on the long weekend and vacation ha ha. It will be a long week. Where do you live in Quebec I live 1 hr from toronto. 

Wierdest thing i am having NO symptoms for 10 dpo wierd maybe my cycle finally regulated since coming off bc, or could i be??? i am afraid to get my hopes up
i wont test till the longest regular cycle is up so that is july 3 for me but were camping so it will have to wait till july 5 after our extended long weekend (we taking the US independance day off too)

good luck ladies


----------



## MKL073007

Ok to help me from obsessive poas :wacko: I ordered some tests online hahahaha and they probably wont be here until mid week next week. So now I have something to look forward to! :blush: If it helps, why not? right? :D
Does anyone wanna go on poas strike and we could all test on a certain day and find out together?


----------



## honeymomma

MKL073007 said:


> Ok I'm not going to test until Wednesday, I can't do this to myself anymore, I feel soooo depressed today.
> It's like a piece of my life is missing and there is nothing I can do about it. Sometimes life feels cruel but everything happens when it's supposed to. This time around I feel like my mind is consumed with this one thing, day and night, night and day. I'm so glad I have an outlet for my feelings especially with people who are probably in the same boat. You don't understand if you haven't been through it and I'm so glad you guys are here to talk to. Strangers from around the globe but friends to share thoughts and feelings with. Thank you.

hey MKL - i'm with you, i am not testing anymore till i'm due. BFNs hurt way more than AF. i didn't test yesterday (even though i was dying to), and waited till today to get my AF. sure enough she came, and even though that blows, it hurts a lot less than day after day of seeing BFNs. that single line is all consuming, it's torture.

:hugs::hugs: to you, i know exactly how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## Christinapo

Hi ladies,

I'd like to get in on this positive thread! Everyone's attitudes are great!

I think there a few of you on here that are expecting AFs same day as me, June 29th.
Here are my symptoms so far:
5dpo - intense indigestion. Tummy was so sensitive, sore and tender that it hurt to lean over the bathroom sink
6dpo - started to feel a lot of pressure in my uterus area
7dpo - BFN- same thing, tight feeling around uterus
8dpo - in the morning didn't really feel anything, but in the evening my stomach felt sooo tight. Felt like I had just done 100 crunches!
9dpo (today) -BFN- felt pretty down in the morning, temp dipped quite a bit and the tight feeling in my uterus was gone, but now it's evening and it's starting to come back again. As well had a few dizzy spells. Was shopping and at one point I had to hold on to the clothing rack because the room was shifting a bit.

I have been feeling the other regular symptoms as well such as sore BBs, emotional, blue veins on BBs, etc, but those were all symptoms I experienced in my last cycle as well.

The tightness in my tummy feels very different from anything that I have ever felt before, so we'll have to wait and see. I hope my temp goes up again tomorrow. That way I'll be back on track!


----------



## Jessahness

pdmcd17 - It was St-Jean Baptiste here. My first St-Jean ever :) I live in Rouyn-Noranda (Abitibi region). I've been living here for 4 months now, but was in New Brunswick for the past 9 years. And for 12 years before that, I was in Hamilton :D Repreeeeseeeent! 




In other news! Felt HORRIBLY shaky and dizzy while working today, and then started to feel sick to my stomach. I SOOOO wanna take tomorrow off work! 
I'll be doing my last cheapie tomorrow morning :D hehe I'm naughty like that. THen leave the digi for some time next week.


----------



## Christinapo

What are you Canadian ladies doing with the Canada Post strike. I'm down to my last Internet cheapie and I have a feeling I will start feeling withdrawal!


----------



## MKL073007

Annmarie, hope everything is going ok babe :hugs: haven't seen you on today so i thought id check on ya!

So hows everybody feeling today!
I'm up at 3am AGAIN and have been feeling sick to my stomach since yesterday.

Christina don't do it!!!!! lol I literally drove around town to all the dollar stores today and they are ALL out of the cheap tests. I thought to myself "you gotta be kidding!" and then I said "GET A GRIP! You're losin' it man!" lol so after I settled down hahahaha I came home and ordered some cheapies online lmao.


----------



## MKL073007

The addiction is bittersweet.


----------



## annmariecrisp

honeymomma said:


> MKL073007 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'm not going to test until Wednesday, I can't do this to myself anymore, I feel soooo depressed today.
> It's like a piece of my life is missing and there is nothing I can do about it. Sometimes life feels cruel but everything happens when it's supposed to. This time around I feel like my mind is consumed with this one thing, day and night, night and day. I'm so glad I have an outlet for my feelings especially with people who are probably in the same boat. You don't understand if you haven't been through it and I'm so glad you guys are here to talk to. Strangers from around the globe but friends to share thoughts and feelings with. Thank you.
> 
> hey MKL - i'm with you, i am not testing anymore till i'm due. BFNs hurt way more than AF. i didn't test yesterday (even though i was dying to), and waited till today to get my AF. sure enough she came, and even though that blows, it hurts a lot less than day after day of seeing BFNs. that single line is all consuming, it's torture.
> 
> :hugs::hugs: to you, i know exactly how you feel. :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree, I'm not going to test anymore until wednesday too! unless Af gets here first, I totally agree with having an outlet for my feelings, it's something that only people in the same boat feel and everyone on here is so lovely and caring, strangers to me are friends that I've just not met yet, so now all of you are no longer strangers but my friends :)
Thank you all so much for all your support.

Anyway, so sorry about the :witch: getting you Honeymomma but you're right it hurts getting BFN's all the time! I had that one positive and then 2 very faint positives and one BFN yesterday but am just gonna leave it now until AF does or doesn't turn up! Too stressful....
xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> Annmarie, hope everything is going ok babe :hugs: haven't seen you on today so i thought id check on ya!
> 
> So hows everybody feeling today!
> I'm up at 3am AGAIN and have been feeling sick to my stomach since yesterday.
> 
> Christina don't do it!!!!! lol I literally drove around town to all the dollar stores today and they are ALL out of the cheap tests. I thought to myself "you gotta be kidding!" and then I said "GET A GRIP! You're losin' it man!" lol so after I settled down hahahaha I came home and ordered some cheapies online lmao.

Hey Christina you really made me laugh :holly: (I feel like this today, my boobs are massive!!) I am with you not testing until Wednesday xxx 
I am feeling a bit better after yesterday but I got a BFN yesterday after 2 very faint positives so I'm out I think but heh not out until the witchie arrives :) xxxxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Jessahness said:


> pdmcd17 - It was St-Jean Baptiste here. My first St-Jean ever :) I live in Rouyn-Noranda (Abitibi region). I've been living here for 4 months now, but was in New Brunswick for the past 9 years. And for 12 years before that, I was in Hamilton :D Repreeeeseeeent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news! Felt HORRIBLY shaky and dizzy while working today, and then started to feel sick to my stomach. I SOOOO wanna take tomorrow off work!
> I'll be doing my last cheapie tomorrow morning :D hehe I'm naughty like that. THen leave the digi for some time next week.

In other news!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha: I love that phrase 
When are you due ur AF hon? xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> Ok to help me from obsessive poas :wacko: I ordered some tests online hahahaha and they probably wont be here until mid week next week. So now I have something to look forward to! :blush: If it helps, why not? right? :D
> Does anyone wanna go on poas strike and we could all test on a certain day and find out together?

Me!!! I'll strike with u!! What day you want to pick?? xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hello all...
So 13DPO, AF due tomorrow and still got a BFN this morning. I didn't expect any different but a girl can still hope :shrug:
Im thinking of buying some FRER and CB digi tests today... Or will I just be wasting my time and money?
Im not feeling sick today, still have sore boobs, pressure on my tummy, peeing loads(and not just on sticks lol) and just feel something is different. Its like in my heart I dont think Im goin to come on tomorrow...but maybe its just because I want a :BFP: so much...
Im confused!! :(


----------



## PrettyUnable

BTW Good luck to everyone doing the POAS strike... Youre all stronger than me. I cant seem to stop myself.


----------



## pdmcd17

Jess I live in Kitchener but my OH bf lives in Hamilton it and port elgin are our second homes

Chris does BC have dollarama? they hcg and opk tests there. I was fortunate my OH ordered me 3months worth of opk's with hcg tests so i have a lots. I dont miss my bills (granted i get my all via online so I still have to pay them ha ha - But my DS 15 is peeved he ordered a watch from ebay and is dying for it to come he funny)

poas strike im in till july 5 ha ha (I have been good not testing but i really am symptomless so I dont think its my month). Which means AF will arrive when were camping fun fun

Im off to go help OH build a fence have a good sat ladies


----------



## annmariecrisp

prettyunable, if this month isn't our months then we will have fun trying again next month and if we do get our BFP's then we will all be celebrating with a glass of .......... juice lol!! 

pcmdc17 have great fun camping and I hope your af stays away at least until you come back if at all!! xxx

I'm just about to have a bbq and the weather is terrible but will carry on regardless....OH is drinking again today so am a bit worried that we'll have another problem but have decided that I'm not gonna drink and that way if things get too bad then I'll go to my mums for the night xxx

Have a fab weekend everyone :) xxx


----------



## Jessahness

Hey ladies!!! AF is due tomorrow!! BFN this morning and a temperature dip, too :( I had a big spike yesterday, now it's down one degree :( :( That really makes me said. Yesterday at work, I was feeling SOOO sick! And last night, I was up til about 2 AM feeling sick, and this morning, too. It's most likely from my cold, though, which is getting worse. I now have to literally force my throat to open if I want to talk.


----------



## Christinapo

I would love to join you ladies on the POAS, but at this point I don't have the will power.

@pdmcd17 thanks I found a dollarama not too far from my house. I'll be visiting it next week I'm sure!

@Annmarie I hope everything goes ok today with the BBQ!


----------



## pdmcd17

Ugh I need to vent
My neighbour is pregnant ugh she's a single welfare mom with 2 special needs boys and another. She has never worked and her oldest is 15.

She says it was an accident ( but she's has been going on about wanting one forever and the dad walked

Ugh how far she gets preg so easy and other couples who desperately want can't.
Just had to vent


----------



## PrettyUnable

AF got me this morning, right when she was due.
Good luck to all your BFPs ladies, fingers crossed for you all.
I'm going to not try and focus on the 2ww and symptom spot this cycle. I know thats easier said than done, but I can't handle the disappointment in myself over it.
Month 6 of TTC..will use OPKS,preseed and softcups.
Hope I don't see any of you in the July thread with me! :hugs:


----------



## Christinapo

Sorry about AF getting you prettyunable. I hope next cycle will be better.


----------



## PrettyUnable

Christinapo said:


> Sorry about AF getting you prettyunable. I hope next cycle will be better.

Thanks... Am pretty gutted atm, but determined to stay positive about it until I get a :BFP:
Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## annmariecrisp

Oh prettyunable I'm sorry.....try to stay positive honey.
I had one wipe of blood yesterday with a tiny clot in it! So I think my AF is on it's way too :( No more bleeding today so far but I don't think it's looking that promising....I'm not feeling down about it though. I'll just focus on my new job and I'm seriously considering whether it's a good idea to keep ttc at the moment as after the other day I'm now unsure whether I think my OH is ready or wants to be a dad right now, I want a baby more than anything but I truly want my baby to come into a happy house :) xxx Good luck everyone and I hope you all get your beautiful BFP's and those that AF have caught good luck next month, you are all fantastic people and I thank you all for your support and laughs in this thread xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jessahness

Took my digital this morning, and :bfn: :cry:
Yesterday, I felt what could have been premenstrual pains, but it flashed by so quick, i'm not sure what to think.
And then last night when I got home from work, once I laid in bed, I had a recurring twinge in my right ovary, it was like every two seconds it would pull, and it went on like that for a good 10 minutes or so. 

Not sure when AF is gonna hit here as she usually shows up with my first pee in the morning. 

Oh, and I keep reading about women who get their BFPs have a sort of yellow mucus? I've been having that lately and it's my first time ever seeing it... Strange.


----------



## Milty

Jessahness said:


> Milty, how many DPO are you???
> 
> 
> I'm soooo horribly sick today! I need a day off from work but the BF keeps telling me to go... So I guess I have no choice.
> 
> My skin is acting weird today; while in the shower, I noticed a whole bunch of little red dots (don't know what it's called in English.. burst veins? I would call it blood pixels..) right beside my shoulder, like above my armpit. My cervix hasn't changed positions since I ovulated, either! It's the same as it's ever been, and CM is creamy and white (tmi, sorry!)

I'm 10 to 12 DPO. I'm not really sure since this is the first month TTC. I did try a kit last month just to get a heads up and start tracking a pattern but it didn't work on me. 

I went to my families place this weekend and suddenly my nausea and headaches went away. I'm still really tired but it makes me think I might have a bug. I was going to test tomorrow but now I'm not sure.


----------



## Christinapo

Tested today at 11dpo and got a BFN! All my symptoms are gone, so not keeping my hopes up. Oh well just will have to wait till next time.


----------



## MKL073007

So let's get some positive vibes going...just for fun, what are some baby names you guys have thought of :D

Even if we do all get bfn's, we can be in this together again next month.


----------



## Jessahness

Yes! We should all add eachother on here, and next month, create another thread and we can find eachother again :)

First off, HUGE migraines kicked in today while at work and I've been feeling constantly wet, but have white CM instead of AF...
And today, i finally had the courage to tell my mom that I miscarried in Januray. She was emotional (she lost 5, herself) but she calmed me down (I was crying my head off, first time since the m/c) and I also told her that we are ttc and she couldn't be happier! So the stress of what my parents will think has completely gone away!


As for names, 7 months ago, we decided on Melody Anne for our first girl. BF's late mother's name was Melanie (she passed when he was 7 months old :( ) and he is a musician, so Melody fits and sounds like Melanie, and my mom's middle name is Anne, but both together can be like an anagram for Melanie.
Our first boy with be called Liam Martin. We decided on Liam the other day, and Martin was my mom's family name before becoming the ever powerful Smith that my family name is :D 
I just finished work and haven't spoken English allllll afternoon so I'm rambling a bit :) Forgive me!


----------



## Milty

I have a new sympton: Heartburn 
This is really weird to me. I never even had it with my first child. No I am thinking maybe I should test. I had decided not to and didn't even buy any. 


I'm bad at names. I mean really bad at picking them out. I let my Husband do it because he is really good. I can't wait to hear what he has decided.


----------



## Jessahness

Heartburn was my first sign!!! I had NEVER had it before my first pregnancy, only once though, within the first 4 weeks (sure, maybe if it had stuck, I would have had more.. who knows!) and I had it last week, around the same time as last!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Milty said:


> Jessahness said:
> 
> 
> Milty, how many DPO are you???
> 
> 
> I'm soooo horribly sick today! I need a day off from work but the BF keeps telling me to go... So I guess I have no choice.
> 
> My skin is acting weird today; while in the shower, I noticed a whole bunch of little red dots (don't know what it's called in English.. burst veins? I would call it blood pixels..) right beside my shoulder, like above my armpit. My cervix hasn't changed positions since I ovulated, either! It's the same as it's ever been, and CM is creamy and white (tmi, sorry!)
> 
> I'm 10 to 12 DPO. I'm not really sure since this is the first month TTC. I did try a kit last month just to get a heads up and start tracking a pattern but it didn't work on me.
> 
> I went to my families place this weekend and suddenly my nausea and headaches went away. I'm still really tired but it makes me think I might have a bug. I was going to test tomorrow but now I'm not sure.Click to expand...

Good luck xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> So let's get some positive vibes going...just for fun, what are some baby names you guys have thought of :D
> 
> Even if we do all get bfn's, we can be in this together again next month.

I totally agree :) let's all do this again next month! I think you are all fab and we all need to add each other as friends on here.....it's like facebook for people ttc and with babies....we should call it Babybook!! lol!

Well my AF still hasn't come and I don't know but I think I ovulated on the 16th which could have meant that the one wipe of pink/brown I had on saturday could have been implantation bleeding?? as it was 9dpo that day? what u think?I have felt pregnant this month, am gonna test later today again if not maybe I'll wait until tomorrow morning to use FMU? 

I would actually like to say thank you to all of you as it has been an absolute pleasure this month and has made my 2ww quite fun :) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

annmariecrisp said:


> MKL073007 said:
> 
> 
> So let's get some positive vibes going...just for fun, what are some baby names you guys have thought of :D
> 
> Even if we do all get bfn's, we can be in this together again next month.
> 
> I totally agree :) let's all do this again next month! I think you are all fab and we all need to add each other as friends on here.....it's like facebook for people ttc and with babies....we should call it Babybook!! lol!
> 
> Well my AF still hasn't come and I don't know but I think I ovulated on the 16th which could have meant that the one wipe of pink/brown I had on saturday could have been implantation bleeding?? as it was 9dpo that day? what u think?I have felt pregnant this month, am gonna test later today again if not maybe I'll wait until tomorrow morning to use FMU?
> 
> I would actually like to say thank you to all of you as it has been an absolute pleasure this month and has made my 2ww quite fun :) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Also the names we have thought of are: Lola-Marie and ray jack xxx


----------



## MKL073007

I already have my sweet girl who is turning 4 next month Marisa Kay....If I have another girl I like the name Avey/Avie Loren, my paw paws cousins name was Aunt Avey and I have always loved it....also I am Cajun/French so I would like to incorporate that into a girl name. The last time I was pregnant I decided firmly on the boys name, Anthony Rene...Anthony is my husbands name and Rene is Marisa's grandpa on my husbands side...and i like it =] it sounds sweet.


----------



## PrettyUnable

I'm loving the new positive feel and baby names talk...

I definately need the perk up :)

My daughter, who will be 9 on Saturday (eek!) is Mia Jasmine Amanda. I chose Mia, her dad chose Jasmine and Amanda is for her dads aunt who died of SIDS at 3months old.
My OH has a daughter too, she will be 2 on 18th July, and her name is Serenity May. I know its mean, but he knows this, but I can't stand the name Serenity, I think its just so chavvy and really don't like it. May is for her mother's grandmother.

I like unusual names but I overthink it all so much, about potential nicknames etc lol.

For a boy we have said Calan Louis Thomas Matthew, I know it's soooo long and too many middle names really.. but for some reason I don't imagine having a boy, and if I did, I don't think I'd have more than one. So tried to fit all the names that mean something in there lol. Calan, I just love, its different and I like the nickname Cal. Louis is for my great grancha, Thomas is for my OH's dad, and Matthew is for mum who lost a baby boy the day he was born years before having me and my sister.

For a girl we've chosen Nevaeh Ann Elizabeth. Ann is my mums and my middle name after a great aunt Annie,so I'd like to carry that on and luckily its also my OHs mums middle name. Elizabeth is for my great grandmother.
Nevaeh, said Nee-Vah, I just love, and how it's Heaven spelt backwards and the nicknames Neve or Nevie. I'm sure it probably makes me a hypocrite and people will think it's chavvy too, but I hope not lol. :dohh:


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> I already have my sweet girl who is turning 4 next month Marisa Kay....If I have another girl I like the name Avey/Avie Loren, my paw paws cousins name was Aunt Avey and I have always loved it....also I am Cajun/French so I would like to incorporate that into a girl name. The last time I was pregnant I decided firmly on the boys name, Anthony Rene...Anthony is my husbands name and Rene is Marisa's grandpa on my husbands side...and i like it =] it sounds sweet.

Ah they are lovely names and it's so nice that they mean something to you, we chose Ray Jack (RJ) because my dad (who passed away unexpectedly last year) was called Ray and mine and my OH grandad's name was Jack.
We chose Lola-Marie because my OH loved the name Lola and we thought it sounded pretty sweet to have it hiphinated with Marie after me! :)

I got your friend request :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## annmariecrisp

PrettyUnable said:


> I'm loving the new positive feel and baby names talk...
> 
> I definately need the perk up :)
> 
> My daughter, who will be 9 on Saturday (eek!) is Mia Jasmine Amanda. I chose Mia, her dad chose Jasmine and Amanda is for her dads aunt who died of SIDS at 3months old.
> My OH has a daughter too, she will be 2 on 18th July, and her name is Serenity May. I know its mean, but he knows this, but I can't stand the name Serenity, I think its just so chavvy and really don't like it. May is for her mother's grandmother.
> 
> I like unusual names but I overthink it all so much, about potential nicknames etc lol.
> 
> For a boy we have said Calan Louis Thomas Matthew, I know it's soooo long and too many middle names really.. but for some reason I don't imagine having a boy, and if I did, I don't think I'd have more than one. So tried to fit all the names that mean something in there lol. Calan, I just love, its different and I like the nickname Cal. Louis is for my great grancha, Thomas is for my OH's dad, and Matthew is for mum who lost a baby boy the day he was born years before having me and my sister.
> 
> For a girl we've chosen Nevaeh Ann Elizabeth. Ann is my mums and my middle name after a great aunt Annie,so I'd like to carry that on and luckily its also my OHs mums middle name. Elizabeth is for my great grandmother.
> Nevaeh, said Nee-Vah, I just love, and how it's Heaven spelt backwards and the nicknames Neve or Nevie. I'm sure it probably makes me a hypocrite and people will think it's chavvy too, but I hope not lol. :dohh:

I love Calan! That's an awesome name!! and I love that nevaeh is heaven spelt backwards! I never knew that!! 

I'm just waiting for AF to show so i can move on to next months cycle now!! and then I can have the same fun next month with all you girls!! :) xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Morning ladies! (well I'm guessing afternoon/ evening for some of you)

I love the name game
I would possible name a girl Arianna Clarice (Arianna is just pretty and Clarice is after my dad middle name Clarence), a boy would be Gavin Cameron (Gavin I just like and Cameron is my OH middle name and his dads) 

I have 2 kids my dd is Alessandria Christianna (her first name I liked her dad's middle name is Christopher) , my DS is Everett Doren (Everett was a name the ex liked and Doren after my middle name Dorreen).

As for nicknames it wont be you who decides ie my dtr i never shortened her name probably cause the ex's family never bothered to learn it properly and shes 17 now. I always thought she was gonna be Aless but know in grade one she became Ally. lol i have called over to her friends houses for her and when i say Alessandria i get oh you have the wrong # ha ha.

well today is 13dpo and the earliest AF will come but it can potentially come up to 6 more days. I am still symptomless though (I had wanted to test this am with a IC but i forgot when I got up- so tomorrow if she doesn't arrive).
have a good day ladies off to work (3 days till 5 day weekend)


----------



## PrettyUnable

annmariecrisp said:


> I love Calan! That's an awesome name!! and I love that nevaeh is heaven spelt backwards! I never knew that!!
> 
> I'm just waiting for AF to show so i can move on to next months cycle now!! and then I can have the same fun next month with all you girls!! :) xxx

Thanks :) 
I'm always warying of saying the names we like, incase people think theyre just awful. 
Ray Jack and Lola-Marie are really nice too, and I love it when names are carried on in familys or given for sentimental reasons. I think it means so much more, than just picking a random name out of a baby name book.

Well I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you lovely that you've got your sticky bean and AF stays well away. It's not over until then... :dust:

:)

I'd definately like to keep up with everyone in here for next month, will be nice to keep our own little support network :)

So whose going to start the new thread??? :happydance:


----------



## MKL073007

I love all those names :D


----------



## PrettyUnable

pdmcd17 said:


> Morning ladies! (well I'm guessing afternoon/ evening for some of you)
> 
> I love the name game
> I would possible name a girl Arianna Clarice (Arianna is just pretty and Clarice is after my dad middle name Clarence), a boy would be Gavin Cameron (Gavin I just like and Cameron is my OH middle name and his dads)
> 
> I have 2 kids my dd is Alessandria Christianna (her first name I liked her dad's middle name is Christopher) , my DS is Everett Doren (Everett was a name the ex liked and Doren after my middle name Dorreen).
> 
> As for nicknames it wont be you who decides ie my dtr i never shortened her name probably cause the ex's family never bothered to learn it properly and shes 17 now. I always thought she was gonna be Aless but know in grade one she became Ally. lol i have called over to her friends houses for her and when i say Alessandria i get oh you have the wrong # ha ha.
> 
> well today is 13dpo and the earliest AF will come but it can potentially come up to 6 more days. I am still symptomless though (I had wanted to test this am with a IC but i forgot when I got up- so tomorrow if she doesn't arrive).
> have a good day ladies off to work (3 days till 5 day weekend)

I love your taste in names!! :thumbup:
I chose Mia for my daughter, in the hope that she wouldn't have a nickname as I don't tend to like nicknames...
My name is Eleanor and I get called some bizarre things at times, I refer to myself as Elle (said "El" like the letter L) and everyone except my grandmother calls me that, but I hate absolutely hate being called Ellie. So aversions to nicknames has stuck with me...
But it didn't work for my daughter either, in school, her friends call her "Mimi". So they've managed to lengthen her name and make it hideous all in one lol...
That's why for anymore children, I'm hoping to choose names that I like the nicknames to aswell lol..


----------



## Milty

I like all those names. I think that is part of my problem I like other peoples names much better than the ones I come up with. I didn't even consider naming my son.

My husband named our son Mitchell James. With the James being after his father whom I adore. I loved it as soon as I heard it.


----------



## MKL073007

Ok ladies I'm going to give in to reality and say i'm out and move on. Even tho my shipment of Ic's are due this week I'm just going to save them for next month. I think next month im not going to do anything special, just relax and do the nasty lol as usual which is pretty much every day or every other day anyway so idk why this is taking so darn long.


----------



## Jessahness

I love the name Calan!!! 
Before we Chose Liam, I had Kaelan on the list, which I absolutely adored (I'm a sucker for Irish boys, sue me :D ) but BF thought it sounded too much like a girl's name, the way it is spelled, which is true, especially since my middle name is Kaitlin. But I reeeallllly like it.


Anywhoodles, I won't be on much today. I'm heading to Ontario :) Have a wonderful day, ladies!


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> Ok ladies I'm going to give in to reality and say i'm out and move on. Even tho my shipment of Ic's are due this week I'm just going to save them for next month. I think next month im not going to do anything special, just relax and do the nasty lol as usual which is pretty much every day or every other day anyway so idk why this is taking so darn long.

Me too! I think AF is on her way! I'm just going to relax in to it and have sex as much as possible!! I'm starting to think i'm a nymphomaniac!! :) I'm not sure if I should use soy again or just let it happen on its own? what do u think? xxx 
I have said the same, we have sex at least 3/4 times a week and have been like that for the last 10 months! I have been tolda that there is nothing hormonal or physically wrong with me, just got to get oh checked.

xxx


----------



## MKL073007

So much for chilling until my ic's get here lol they came today...sighhhh I'm just going to wait until maybe mid week or even next week to even open the package. I'll just waste them all just hoping I am going to see something. I'm not due to start until Wednesday but my boobs aren't THAT sore anymore and I don't feel sick like I did last week and the weekend. 

Annemarie I haven't had any tests done that I know of [you know how dr's like to skirt around ?'s] that deals with my hormones, I need to go but I don't have insurance =[


----------



## MKL073007

The B:witch: got me!:gun: BOOoo!! On to JULY!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

MKL073007 said:


> So much for chilling until my ic's get here lol they came today...sighhhh I'm just going to wait until maybe mid week or even next week to even open the package. I'll just waste them all just hoping I am going to see something. I'm not due to start until Wednesday but my boobs aren't THAT sore anymore and I don't feel sick like I did last week and the weekend.
> 
> Annemarie I haven't had any tests done that I know of [you know how dr's like to skirt around ?'s] that deals with my hormones, I need to go but I don't have insurance =[

OK dumb question what is ic's?


----------



## MKL073007

Internet Cheapies


----------



## Jessahness

Day late, and it's coming to a close! I'm horribly bloated tonight (could be from AF, but not sure) And this morning before heading out, I could barely take off my rings, my fingers were so swollen! That's NEVER happened before! I've had pre-menstrual cramping today, but it only lasted a few minutes. It scared me cause I was wearing my BRAND new white bikini! Talk about awkward lol


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hey girls,
Well I thought the witch had got me but it was again just a wipe of pink! Still felt terribly sick this morning! I'm not gonna test again unless AF doesn't happen by tomorrow.Very confuzzling!! :) xxx Hope you girls are all good xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

mkl sorry the witch got you
anna fx'd for you

I am confused this cycle BFN yesterday afternoon on my IC but still NO symptoms its really really strange for me so AF can visit me any day for the next 6 days till I can assume it is late as my cycles vary. This is worse then symptom spotting as now I wonder did I ov? or have my cycle finnaly regulated and i wont get pms till a day before instead of the 1-2 weeks i have been.... OR could I be?


----------



## CrazyKitty

Hi Ladies! *Sorry to thread crash but had to comment* 

I spent most of my free time yesterday reading this thread and thought how lovely it was that you have all developed such a strong bond! I hope it continues and you all get your sticky beans soon and congratulations to those of you who have in the last few days! 

Ann marie - I couldn't believe that your OH said such horrid things to you and I hope that you have been able to sort things out, get some 'you time' and relax.

Baby dust to all xox


----------



## MKL073007

Thanks! You are welcome to join in :D Nobody really knows what we go through unless you have been through it, so it's good to have women to share and talk to that really understand you.

Annmarie-did you test again?


----------



## Christinapo

if you guys start another thread let me know. i'd love to join you again!

as for baby names... haven't even gotten there yet. i'm also really bad with that. i have no idea.

so AF due tomorrow, just waiting for her to come. my DH just left for europe for 2 weeks and i've been an emotional wreck all weekend... he couldn't have waited a few days after PMS to leave so i wouldn't be so emotional!!! holy water works ladies... i gotta tell you. :sad2:

if it's not my time this month... i'm hoping my cycle is delayed for a couple of days just so we don't miss next month's eggy!


----------



## MKL073007

I'm not good at starting threads lol So yes let me know if there is a new one! I've seen other people start a group, we should soooo have one!


----------



## PrettyUnable

Well I AF came on Sunday and she left last night... :happydance:
I'm really shocked though as my period was so heavy I was changing tampons every hour and wore a pad just incase, and now its completely gone..., no discoloured discharge, nothing... weird. Sorry for tmi lol.
My tummy still feels quite full and achey though, so maybe my cycle is just messed up again and will come on again.. hope not.

If its fine, do you think I'll ovulate earlier after such a short heavy period?

Oh, and I've joined a july thread in TTC, called Join for July BFPs for little easter bunnies here! And everyone is lovely in it so far, if any of you lovely ladies are interested 
:) :bunny:


----------



## annmariecrisp

CrazyKitty said:


> Hi Ladies! *Sorry to thread crash but had to comment*
> 
> I spent most of my free time yesterday reading this thread and thought how lovely it was that you have all developed such a strong bond! I hope it continues and you all get your sticky beans soon and congratulations to those of you who have in the last few days!
> 
> Ann marie - I couldn't believe that your OH said such horrid things to you and I hope that you have been able to sort things out, get some 'you time' and relax.
> 
> Baby dust to all xox

Thanks honey for your kind words, of course you can thread crash...the more the merrier, I think this thread has saved us all from the horrible 2ww this month :) With regard to OH, I just can't forgive him yet, I still feel so hurt by the things he said. I am hoping that I can let go of those things soon and get on with life as it was. It's my birthday on the 29th July so as pretty unable this month I will be testing on my birthday, OH has said he wants to go down the NTNP route for the next couple of months but I will still know when I'm fertile so we'll see!
Baby dust to you to! xxx Where are you in your cycle? xx P.S I love your picture, I have 3 cats (one is really poorly at the mo too, which is upsetting!).
xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Christinapo said:


> if you guys start another thread let me know. i'd love to join you again!
> 
> as for baby names... haven't even gotten there yet. i'm also really bad with that. i have no idea.
> 
> so AF due tomorrow, just waiting for her to come. my DH just left for europe for 2 weeks and i've been an emotional wreck all weekend... he couldn't have waited a few days after PMS to leave so i wouldn't be so emotional!!! holy water works ladies... i gotta tell you. :sad2:
> 
> if it's not my time this month... i'm hoping my cycle is delayed for a couple of days just so we don't miss next month's eggy!

I hope you get your BFP honey, I really do. I will definately do another thread next month....I might call it the same so everyone recognises it!
Is you DH in europe for business? or holiday? xxx I hope you feel better soon, I always terribly emotional before my period and get a really sore back for the first couple of days of AF! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> Thanks! You are welcome to join in :D Nobody really knows what we go through unless you have been through it, so it's good to have women to share and talk to that really understand you.
> 
> Annmarie-did you test again?

No, not today, am gonna see if AF comes today and if not then tomorrow I will definately! I am having a couple more wipes of pink today but again definately not AF bleeding! It's weird that prettyunable is having a weird cycle too this
month? I just wish mine wold sort itself out either way so I can get on with July!! :) xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

annmariecrisp said:


> No, not today, am gonna see if AF comes today and if not then tomorrow I will definately! I am having a couple more wipes of pink today but again definately not AF bleeding! It's weird that prettyunable is having a weird cycle too this
> month? I just wish mine wold sort itself out either way so I can get on with July!! :) xxx

I'm with you on that, I just want to know where I am...
Good luck with AF staying away, the evil witch, and testing tomorrow morning. Don't forget to update us asap :)
And if you do create a new thread, I'll definately be joining again, the support and positivity of everyone here has been a great help :)
Would you do another 2WW thread though or just a July one in TTC?
Elle.xx


----------



## Jessahness

AF is still a no show! :D I'm testing again tomorrow! No pains, but still sick to my stomach. Heat flashes, temperature still the same as after ovulation, and cervix has dropped a tiiiiny bit, but is still soft and closed. :thumbup: 

I'm praying for a late BFP!!!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Weird cycles suck
I vote for banning af.
I'm now 15 dpo still no pms or other symptoms
I tested with ic and bfn- still wondering what's going on though I think she's waiting till tomorrow for our camping trip ( cause the federal park where were camping has no showers and the lake up by is cold- I'm gonna have to pay to showe fun fun)

Oh weird thing today a coworker came in with her newborn I had a physiological reaction it was weird my boobs felt like milk letdown when I held him - maybe I'm just mental and it's all in my head

Hopefully she stays away for us who are still waiting
If I have cell signal when camping I'll check in


----------



## Christinapo

Well ladies, as I predicted I'm out this cycle... right on time as usual. AF normally appears in the morning and I was getting a bit excited since she wasn't showing up all day, and then of course, right at the end of the day at work of all tings, AF shows up.

@pdmcd, good luck. i hope AF stays away for you


----------



## Milty

Still no AF for me but in all fairness it is not due until tomorrow. I did break down and test on Mon. but it was a BFN. Most of my symptons are gone except for being very very tired. Weird thing is none of my AF symptons have shown up. For me that is really really strange. I'm so predictable you can set your clock by me. So if by tomorrow night at 8:00 AF hasn't come I will test again. :wacko:


----------



## MKL073007

Weird that I had every symptom of pregnancy, ones that I only had when I wad pregnant before and af showed, I never had pms in my life and last week u did not want to mess with me lol, I guess our bodies change sometimes without giving us the memo


----------



## MKL073007

also I might try sperm meets egg plan this month, cant hurt to try, and might try preseed too...anyone else trying anything different this time around?


----------



## BridieChild

I have been without AF for seven weeks - the longest I've ever gone without a visit. ICs and a FRER all came up BFN - apparently I am only 8DPO but still.... I'm crampy, headachey, gassy and my boobs aren't sore as much as I'm getting a stinging sensation in them which is making me CRAZY!!


----------



## PrettyUnable

:hugs: to everyone AF got
Keeping my fingers crossed for those who are still waiting to find out
And :dust: for us all :)

I'm still on my adventures of the weirdest period ever... I had nothing yesterday, clear as a bell, which was disconcerting after such a heavy 3 day period. So OH and me had :sex: last night and the night before, not for TTC, just because we wanted to.. (yay lol). But when I got up this morning and had a pee, when I wiped I had light brown discharge... the sort I would have on the last day of my period.
What the hell is going on with me?
I said to my OH last night that I still feel weird too, my tummy still feels heavy and full and achey, like I should still be on.
I thought my periods were getting back to normal :cry:


----------



## annmariecrisp

pdmcd17 said:


> Weird cycles suck
> I vote for banning af.
> I'm now 15 dpo still no pms or other symptoms
> I tested with ic and bfn- still wondering what's going on though I think she's waiting till tomorrow for our camping trip ( cause the federal park where were camping has no showers and the lake up by is cold- I'm gonna have to pay to showe fun fun)
> 
> Oh weird thing today a coworker came in with her newborn I had a physiological reaction it was weird my boobs felt like milk letdown when I held him - maybe I'm just mental and it's all in my head
> 
> Hopefully she stays away for us who are still waiting
> If I have cell signal when camping I'll check in

It's typical isn't it?? Why does she always wait until we have something fun planned! I always find she appears the day before I go on holiday that I had booked months before and didn't give it any thought! 
Maybe you're testing is a little early she may not show her face and maybe we have another BFP!! That's exciting please keep us up to date honey xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

MKL073007 said:


> also I might try sperm meets egg plan this month, cant hurt to try, and might try preseed too...anyone else trying anything different this time around?

I am going to go the other route and NTNP this month as I've been stressing about it for too long and I'm worried that might be why it hasn't happened?! then if that doesnt work then I'm back with avengance for august!! :thumbup:

I hope you get your BFP in july honey xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

BridieChild said:


> I have been without AF for seven weeks - the longest I've ever gone without a visit. ICs and a FRER all came up BFN - apparently I am only 8DPO but still.... I'm crampy, headachey, gassy and my boobs aren't sore as much as I'm getting a stinging sensation in them which is making me CRAZY!!

OMG 7 weeks!! 8dpo....those are good symptoms honey! Stinging boobies...ouch :( fingers crossed and please keep us up to date :) xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Milty said:


> Still no AF for me but in all fairness it is not due until tomorrow. I did break down and test on Mon. but it was a BFN. Most of my symptons are gone except for being very very tired. Weird thing is none of my AF symptons have shown up. For me that is really really strange. I'm so predictable you can set your clock by me. So if by tomorrow night at 8:00 AF hasn't come I will test again. :wacko:

Oooooo, that's sounding promising honey, please keep us updated honey!! :) xxx :thumbup:


----------



## annmariecrisp

PrettyUnable said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> No, not today, am gonna see if AF comes today and if not then tomorrow I will definately! I am having a couple more wipes of pink today but again definately not AF bleeding! It's weird that prettyunable is having a weird cycle too this
> month? I just wish mine wold sort itself out either way so I can get on with July!! :) xxx
> 
> I'm with you on that, I just want to know where I am...
> Good luck with AF staying away, the evil witch, and testing tomorrow morning. Don't forget to update us asap :)
> And if you do create a new thread, I'll definately be joining again, the support and positivity of everyone here has been a great help :)
> Would you do another 2WW thread though or just a July one in TTC?
> Elle.xxClick to expand...

I will do another 2ww one I think as it has helped us all and was really positive, I will start it at on 1dpo for me, there is already a july one in ttc so don't want to bombard with another :) It's really nice to talk and wait with others in the same boat and has really helped me :) xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Well ladies,
It appears that I had a chemical this month, had 2 +tive tests and now the bleeding is terrible as of today so am going to take it that I am now officially out this month :( I have been under a tremendous amount of stress this month as you all know so i don't that helped my little bean want to stay.....on to July for me xxx
I will start a new thread in the 2ww at 1dpo so please keep an eye out for it around 14th July xxx 
Lot's of Love and thanks
Ann-Marie xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

annmariecrisp said:


> Well ladies,
> It appears that I had a chemical this month, had 2 +tive tests and now the bleeding is terrible as of today so am going to take it that I am now officially out this month :( I have been under a tremendous amount of stress this month as you all know so i don't that helped my little bean want to stay.....on to July for me xxx
> I will start a new thread in the 2ww at 1dpo so please keep an eye out for it around 14th July xxx
> Lot's of Love and thanks
> Ann-Marie xxx

Will keep my eyes peeled for it. If I'm right I should be about 4dpo by the 14th but I'd still be interested in joining the new thread.

I'm so sorry hun, you've had such a crappy month, I really hoped this would happen for you. But we're still all in this together :hugs:

I really don't know what on earth is going on with my body right now. I came off period on Tuesday night, had nothing all of wednesday and now I've had to use a panty liner because of brown coloured discharge since this morning. And I keep getting mild cramps.
What is going on?? :-(


----------



## Jessahness

Still no AF for me!!! No mood swings, no temperature dip, no premenstrual boobs soreness, nothing! The only thing that has changed is my cervix, but that could mean nothing. 

I had an amazing dream last night: I ran to the pharmacy to get a test first thing in the morning, before peeing, then ran to BF's work (right around the corner from here) to pee and got a positive! It had showed up before the control line. I had started shaking and ran to BF's office and showed him and we were so happy! Then I woke up. :( Maybe it's a sign?

I'm soooo sorry annmarie... You went through a lot of things this month that you should have had to. We're all here for you, and you know that! 
I feel out this month, even though I'm horrible late, so I guess I'll be with you next month! xxxxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

I've just had 3 positive ic, 1 positive frer and 1 positive on cbdigital saying pregnant 1-2 weeks...

OMG, OMG, OMG....

I've posted threads in pregnancy tests and ttc for opinions and help, with the pics...

I need to go to the docs asap tomorrow because of the period I had...
What is going on???

I'm freaking out.

Elle.xx


----------



## MKL073007

Holy crapoly! I'm so excited for you!!! I bet you flipped when you seen the lines come up huh! :D That is such great news!:hugs:


----------



## PrettyUnable

MKL073007 said:


> Holy crapoly! I'm so excited for you!!! I bet you flipped when you seen the lines come up huh! :D That is such great news!:hugs:

I couldn't believe it... thats why I took test after test, and got my OH to have a look. 

I booked an emergency appointment with my dr and was seen about 45 mins ago. 
I could be pregnant and had a bleed or I could have been pregnant and miscarried. The earliest they can do for me is they've booked me in for a scan a week Monday, so for the 11th.
They won't do a scan before 6 weeks pregnant or bloods before then.
But they said in a week I could do another hpt to see if it still says Im pregnant or not. I guess that will be my answer, if it says positive then I am, if negative then I miscarried...
I'm not sure what to think right now, I'm just scared.
Thanks for all your help and support,
I will update when I know more...


----------



## MKL073007

Oooohhh I'm so happy for you, I'll be praying for you and I know easier said than done but try and relax, every thing will be fine :winkwink:


----------



## CrazyKitty

Congratulations on your BNP Pretty Unable!! :)

Thanks for letting me join you - although I get the feeling this may lead to anther thread. 

Ann-Marie, I am CD15 today of a (possible) 24day cycle. I think I ovulated Sunday/Monday. Am unsure as to the general length of my cycle as I had the implanon removed May 4th. My picture shows just 2 of my zoo - our cat had 6 kittens 12th May last year but sadly we lost one earlier this month.

My cycle timing is very different from you ladies but am taking great comfort from your comments.xox


----------



## Jessahness

Oh, PrettyUnable, I'm soooo anxious for you to get your results!! I hope everything goes ok and that it was just a little bleeding! I know some women bleed during pregnancies, but I really hope you didn't miscarry!!! That would be horrible!

Stickydust to you and I pray that everything will be ok!


----------



## Milty

PrettyUnable I hope everything goes ok. My sister had bleeding during her normal AF time for 3 mths when she was pregnant and it turned out ok. I pray that it does for you as well.


----------



## Milty

Oh still no AF for me yet. Tested and got a BFN.

I'm still very tired and started throwing up again. I went 6 days without getting sick and now it starts up again. I'm almsot positive I'm not pregnant but I can't seem to get any better. It's annoying because I'm trying to establash a pattern with my cycles so I know when I "O". I feel like I've been so sick this month I might as well start from scratch again. :cry:


----------



## PrettyUnable

Thank you all for your support.
I stressed out all last night, so I went to a&e this morning, was seen by the Early Pregnancy Unit, had an internal scan where nothing was found and had bloods taken. Get results at 6pm, then go back for more bloods on Sunday.
I'm either pregnant and its too early for the internal scan to pick up, or its an etopic pregnancy, or I miscarried on what I thought was my period on Sunday to Tuesday.
:cry:


----------



## serah3

Can i just ask if anyone has been feeling very wet 'down there'? its one of my most obvious symptoms atm and am just wondering if this is common or what?


----------



## annmariecrisp

PrettyUnable said:


> I've just had 3 positive ic, 1 positive frer and 1 positive on cbdigital saying pregnant 1-2 weeks...
> 
> OMG, OMG, OMG....
> 
> I've posted threads in pregnancy tests and ttc for opinions and help, with the pics...
> 
> I need to go to the docs asap tomorrow because of the period I had...
> What is going on???
> 
> I'm freaking out.
> 
> Elle.xx

OMG!!! that is amazing news!! maybe it was implantation bleeding??? I hope it all works out ok for you honey!! I really had good feelings about you this month you know! This is now a lucky thread!!! xxx Congratulations on your BFP!! :) xxx :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## annmariecrisp

serah3 said:


> Can i just ask if anyone has been feeling very wet 'down there'? its one of my most obvious symptoms atm and am just wondering if this is common or what?

I believe it's a really good sign if you have lot's or creamy cm, is it like hand cream?? weird question I know!! :) xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

PrettyUnable said:


> Thank you all for your support.
> I stressed out all last night, so I went to a&e this morning, was seen by the Early Pregnancy Unit, had an internal scan where nothing was found and had bloods taken. Get results at 6pm, then go back for more bloods on Sunday.
> I'm either pregnant and its too early for the internal scan to pick up, or its an etopic pregnancy, or I miscarried on what I thought was my period on Sunday to Tuesday.
> :cry:

It could be too early hon, you did loads of tests before your AF? and they were negative so maybe you o'd later than you thought and it hadn't implanted as you only get hcg when it implants, right?, so maybe it was implantation bleeding and now you are just too early to see anything on a scan? Fingers crossed for you and I really hope this is a happy outcome for you, we are all here for you regardless babe, good luck and keep us updated xxx lot's of love and sticky :dust::dust: for you xxxxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

annmariecrisp said:


> OMG!!! that is amazing news!! maybe it was implantation bleeding??? I hope it all works out ok for you honey!! I really had good feelings about you this month you know! This is now a lucky thread!!! xxx Congratulations on your BFP!! :) xxx :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks
I'm too scared to be happy atm.. have to have more bloods taken on Sunday and will know for sure then whether I'm pregnant, its etopic or I miscarried.
I'm a mess but trying to calm down and relax because if I do have my sticky bean I need to stay calm for it...
I'm just trying to focus on breathing and not panic...
My OH is doing my head in too. It's not his fault at all but he just can't do or say anything right, right now. He keeps trying to distract me and make me laugh but its just not what I need... He doesn't like to see me stressed or worried but I am, I just need to feel it right now.
It was his suggestion for me to come on here now to try and vent, get support and relax abit... :nope:


----------



## PrettyUnable

annmariecrisp said:


> It could be too early hon, you did loads of tests before your AF? and they were negative so maybe you o'd later than you thought and it hadn't implanted as you only get hcg when it implants, right?, so maybe it was implantation bleeding and now you are just too early to see anything on a scan? Fingers crossed for you and I really hope this is a happy outcome for you, we are all here for you regardless babe, good luck and keep us updated xxx lot's of love and sticky :dust::dust: for you xxxxx

I did tests all before my AF and all negative. I took 3 IC hpts yesterday afternoon because I haven't felt right (also poas addict) and very faint positives, so did a frer and it was clear positive, then did a cb digi too. Yeah the EPU team said it hasn't shown on the internal scan because I either miscarried or it's just too early. The CBDigi test (I've put all pics up in the pregnancy test thread, my thread is the freaking out panic one) said pregnant 1-2 weeks, so it would be too soon for anything other than blood tests to show.
Thank you, the support on here is amazing :) 
Elle.xx


----------



## sarahharry

Hi I was due on my period on the 30th June but it came early on the 23rd June but it was light flow dark brown there abit then went then back only used one tampon and didn't really get covered....inwas in the bath this morning and my nipples look more read and standing out more not the bit around just the nip lol and I'm more irritable then normal and also yawning and peeing slot more ambit looking into things and that was my actual period


----------



## Jessahness

PrettyUnable, I'm hoping that it's just too early to tell!!! I really hope it sticks for you!!


I'm still late for AF and haven't tested since Monday. I don't have any ovary pains and i have come-and-go premenstrual cramps that has lasted all week. My nose started bleeding in my sleep last night... I have never had a bloody nose before in my life. Not too sure what to think anymore.


----------



## MKL073007

So I'm goint to try out the SMEP [sperm meets egg plan] this month and it says to start on cycle day 8 every other day...so that is approx. 3 days after finishing af until ovulation and then everyday , right? 

Anyone want to join me and see if we can rustle up a bunch of BFP's for July!!!


----------



## pinkhippo

Hi I'm 7-8 dpo and addicted to POAS ! Okay girls i know i'm crazy but here are some pics. Two are my tests and one is my dear friend's. We dipped all three sticks at the same time and both photos are from 4 minutes after. Whatya think I'm open to any opinion
 



Attached Files:







photo(5).jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 28









photo(4).jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Milty

AF came late last night Yeah! now I can finally move on to the fun part of the job. :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

MKL073007 said:


> So I'm goint to try out the SMEP [sperm meets egg plan] this month and it says to start on cycle day 8 every other day...so that is approx. 3 days after finishing af until ovulation and then everyday , right?
> 
> Anyone want to join me and see if we can rustle up a bunch of BFP's for July!!!

Sounds like a good plan. If I had the ability to plan things excactly the way I want I would have a girl in April or May. So the next two months I'm really hope we can make things happen.


----------



## Jessahness

I am definitely going to look for some of that Preseed stuff, or at least the closest to it. I wanna try the Sperm meets Egg thingie too and be part of the gang!!!

Here's for July BFPs!!! Though, I'm still not officially out for this month yet... which is honestly pissing me off.


----------



## BridieChild

OMG everything HURTS! My head, throat, back, legs, abdomen, boobs - they all ache.... I'm deadly tired, crampy and irritable... and I got people saying that it all sounds like AF is on her way... bugger.


----------



## Milty

pinkhippo said:


> Hi I'm 7-8 dpo and addicted to POAS ! Okay girls i know i'm crazy but here are some pics. Two are my tests and one is my dear friend's. We dipped all three sticks at the same time and both photos are from 4 minutes after. Whatya think I'm open to any opinion

I think I do see something. Test again. Your HCG doubles every 24 hours they say..


----------



## Milty

OT...my son asleep after sitting on pot playing army man....with helmet.


----------



## annmariecrisp

Prettyunable any news? Xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Milty said:


> AF came late last night Yeah! now I can finally move on to the fun part of the job. :winkwink:

I agree xxx good luck for July xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

I'm now 18 dpo- no symptoms of pms or preg
I'm on free wifi while camping I'm anxious to poas but I didn't bring them with me as you can never be too sure what the facilities are like.
Gonna have to wait till tues now thankfully lots if hiking here to occupy my time and distract me


----------



## Jessahness

pdmcd17 - I hope you have a great time hiking! And that it doesn't rain too much lol

Happy Canada Day for yesterday for my fellow Canadians! I worked :( lol Cause I have no life.


Annmarie, what are your latest news? Did AF come?


----------



## annmariecrisp

Jessahness said:


> pdmcd17 - I hope you have a great time hiking! And that it doesn't rain too much lol
> 
> Happy Canada Day for yesterday for my fellow Canadians! I worked :( lol Cause I have no life.
> 
> 
> Annmarie, what are your latest news? Did AF come?

Hi yeah,
Af came :( at least i can move on to july! xxx how u? xxx


----------



## Jessahness

Still nothing yet.. I thought I was done for this month cause on Monday, my cervix dropped and was hard, like it usually is the day before AF, but today, it moved back up and is completely soft again... AND the whoooole entire week, I have been feeling 'wet' and thinking, of course, that it was AF, but it's just (sorry about this) a bunch of creamy CM... I haven't tested since Monday. My bf doesn't want me to this week, cause we really need to put what's left of my paycheck elsewhere.


----------



## PrettyUnable

:bfp::bfp::bfp:
Yaaaaaaaay!!!!
My hormone levels have increased a "normal pregnancy amount"!!! 
I've got to have more bloods taken on Tuesday and booked in for another internal scan on the 15th July as they want to investigate why I bled.
OMG I can't explain how shocked, happy, amazed and just.... pregnant!!!! :dance: 
Thank you all so much for all your support, reading my rants and your kind words through this weekend... it's been a tough one for me.
You're all amazing and I hope I can return the favour too...
Sending you all :bfp: thoughts and bundles of :dust:
:happydance:
Elle.xx


----------



## Jessahness

Congrats!!!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!! I wish you the best of luck with such a wonderful bundle of joy!!!


----------



## Milty

I'm so excited for you PrettyUnable!!! Congrats!:hugs:

Now the only wait worse than the 2 WW: The Boy or Girl wait!!!! Yeah!!


----------



## pdmcd17

That is wonderful pretty!!!

Well af was nice and waited to arrive till yesterday when we got into port Elgin and showers. On to cycle 3 of soya and my last as we go to the fertility dr this month
I have to admit last month was my most normal cycle since before bc
That is optimistic!


----------



## Milty

I say we start a new thread and try the SMEP together!

I'm also going to use a soft cup. I know we all started out about the same cd but I think we all ended up different. I'm on cd 4 now. 

Here is to :bfp: in July. So we can keep Pretty company talking about pregnancy woes!


----------



## PrettyUnable

I had my 3rd bloods taken this morning, will find out results around 7pm tonight. 
The Dr this morning said that hopefully my levels will have increased again.
He was still bracing me for the worst that I may have miscarried though... said that the hormone levels can stay in the body for weeks. But surely my levels wouldnt have increased from Friday to Sunday if I miscarried? 
I'm kind of confused now... hoping for another increase in the levels from todays bloods. Then 2nd internal scan a week Friday. My poor arms are black and blue from all the blood being taken.
Stick little bean stick..[-o&lt;


----------



## PrettyUnable

Milty said:


> I say we start a new thread and try the SMEP together!
> 
> I'm also going to use a soft cup. I know we all started out about the same cd but I think we all ended up different. I'm on cd 4 now.
> 
> Here is to :bfp: in July. So we can keep Pretty company talking about pregnancy woes!

I used instead softcups in June, only twice around ovulation as I found them uncomfortable, not sure if I was putting them in correctly though. But if this pregnancy doesn't work out, then I will definately use them again, and have preseed to try...
Good luck girls :hugs:


----------



## PrettyUnable

Thanks for everyone's congratulations and support..
But I heard from the dr this afternoon and the news isn't good.
My levels from 3rd blood test have only had a slight increase so waiting until my 2nd internal scan on the 15th to find out whats happening.
It looks more likely that its a miscarriage or ectopic rather than a progressing pregnancy.
Thanks for all the support. I don't think I'm going to be on much now until after the scan.
I've been upset since finding out and now I need to try and relax until the scan. I can't do anything now... 
Thanks...
Elle.xx


----------



## Milty

PrettyUnable said:


> Thanks for everyone's congratulations and support..
> But I heard from the dr this afternoon and the news isn't good.
> My levels from 3rd blood test have only had a slight increase so waiting until my 2nd internal scan on the 15th to find out whats happening.
> It looks more likely that its a miscarriage or ectopic rather than a progressing pregnancy.
> Thanks for all the support. I don't think I'm going to be on much now until after the scan.
> I've been upset since finding out and now I need to try and relax until the scan. I can't do anything now...
> Thanks...
> Elle.xx

:hugs::hugs:
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## JaanRuk

:howdy: hello ladies im 14 dpo 2 days late for my period with no spotting no cramping which i tend to get before af hits here is whats happening to me so far ----> , dark areolas with some green veins on bbs, just started falling asleep quite a bit.., thirsty..even though i drink a ton of water through out the day.. this is just what ive noticed fx for you all :flower: and me to of course :D im planning to test friday if af doesnt get me till then.


----------



## JaanRuk

i forgot to add i tested on 11 dpo with BFN ...


----------



## MrsG2010

I know I wasn't "with" you guys on this thread but wanted to wish Prettyunable good luck.

And good luck to all you other gals going forward in July.


----------



## Milty

JaanRuk said:


> :howdy: hello ladies im 14 dpo 2 days late for my period with no spotting no cramping which i tend to get before af hits here is whats happening to me so far ----> , dark areolas with some green veins on bbs, just started falling asleep quite a bit.., thirsty..even though i drink a ton of water through out the day.. this is just what ive noticed fx for you all :flower: and me to of course :D im planning to test friday if af doesnt get me till then.

Now that your 2 days late I would test again. Good luck!


----------



## MKL073007

Ok girls im going to make a smep thread! Look for it :D


----------



## MKL073007

Pretty I'm rooting for you girl! Fingers crossed and praying your scan comes back with good news, we are all here for you! :hugs:


----------



## PrettyUnable

I know its a wasted emotion but I'm so angry about today.

Went to hospital for 2nd internal scan appointment at 9.45am and they hadn't booked it in!!

So was told to wait and Dr would try and see me. Got seen after 2 hour wait and had more bloods taken, was told to come back for results after 2 hours. So went away, tried to distract myself, came back after two hours and had to wait for another 2 and half hours before the dr could see us with the results.

My levels have increased from 35(1st blood test), 59(2nd), 65(3rd) to 388. So they think that I actually got pregnant after the bleeding on 26th to 28th. (It would literally have to be right after) Had first bfp on the 30th, first blood test on 1st July, 2nd on 3rd July and 3rd on 5th July. So I'd be about 3 weeks pregnant now and would explain the low hormone levels.

But also means they can't do anything. They still couldn't rule out miscarriage, ectopic or tell me everything is ok and they won't scan me until 2 weeks time. So have to wait until 1st of August to no more.

All I can say is, I could just scream right now. So much for no stress :growlmad:


----------



## MKL073007

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hugs:
Maybe you could try reading outloud to the little one to destress. I know it may seem werid but it works for me. Trying to read to yourself doesn't usually work but somehow having to actually form the words and hear them making sense helps me to relax.


----------



## arielx3

Hi ladies, I have a question. I just went to the bathroom and wiped and there was the tiniest bit of blood on the toliet paper. I decided to wipe again to see if it would happen again and it did. But it was the tiniest bit of blood, could this be implantation bleeding because I wasn't sure if implantation bleeding had to be a heavy type of bleeding or not. I'm not due for my period for another week and I never get it early or have spotting, it is always on time.


----------



## MKL073007

Could be! Hope its a positive sign!!! :D


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hey ladies.
Here to share my symptoms with you all :)
1 - 7 DPO I've just had quite a lot of CM
7 - 9 DPO I've had back/Leg/Top of butt cheek pains, almost like cramps.
10 DPO (Today) My uterus is feeling quite tight and full, It's almost like needing to pee but there's no bloating or cramps.
This maybe TMI but I'm rushing to the loo quite a lot because I think AF has got me but it's just CM. Also had a slight headache today but it was only for about 5 minutes or so then it went and didn't come back and when I've stood up I've been feeling light headed. It maybe nothing but it's been happening quite a lot yesterday and today. I rarely get light headed like these past couple of days. Also the feeling that something is 'inside me' it may be just that my mind is playing games tricks with me, but it's a feeling right behind my belly button but only when I think of it :wacko:

So confused, I'd love to test right now but there's no test in and can't get any for a couple of days! :dohh:

This is going to drive me craaaazy :wacko:
Anyone else had any symptoms like these?


----------



## amommy

7-8 dpo, big temp rise this AM, tender nipples, full achey feeling in pelvic area, urinating more, very high evening temps , lots of creamy cm and today it took on a more watery feel but still cloudy!! Anyone feel like looking at my chart?? Just found this thread oys nice to be here! Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust

We have discussed the name Lily a bit


----------



## hotmamma

Wow what a thread, ive just spent some time reading all the lovely messages and i admire the amount of support yous have given to each other, loads of emotions going on and it makes me feel normal in my two week wait, congrats on the bfp and and loads of :dust: to all the ladies who are ttc. Im currently 8-9 dpo and been an emotional wreck for days now been testing everyday and keep getting bfn but could still be too early.

ovulating i got pain down at the bottom of my back near my kidney and a strong line on opk, which faded the day after
2-3 dpo i got one small sharp twinge
4-9 very tearful, moody, shouting, burning up and headaches, boobs feeling sore on and off but been squishing them as i dont know if its in ma head, but defo sore to the touch now, bloating, strong smelling cm on one day was like iron sorry for (tmi), creamy cm, cramp on one leg and crampy feelings at tops of thighs.
still bfn but after reading all these threads it leaves me hopefull

:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Don't we all wish we could get BFP after 8DPO but it's pretty earlly. Only a few people get their positives that soon. Don't get me wrong I will be testing at 8 days for sure!

Your symptons look good I would keep testing.:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

amommy said:


> 7-8 dpo, big temp rise this AM, tender nipples, full achey feeling in pelvic area, urinating more, very high evening temps , lots of creamy cm and today it took on a more watery feel but still cloudy!! Anyone feel like looking at my chart?? Just found this thread oys nice to be here! Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust
> 
> We have discussed the name Lily a bit

I'm still new to charting but it looks good to me! Your temps are still going up and thats a great sign. But I'm not sure if your 9DPO or just 6DPO because you had that one temp drop. Either way it looks good!


----------



## Milty

Unique Have you tested yet? I've heard of the cm symptom but not cramps like those. But your getting to a good testing time let us know how it turns out! 

:dust:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I haven't tested yet, theres no tests in the house :dohh:
AF is due tomorrow so I'm going to try and hold off for a couple of more days in case it turns up late. I still have a bit of CM though, come to think of it I have pretty much everyday since 4 DPO :wacko: I've had a couple of twinges and rushed to the loo thinking AF has come but nothing!


----------



## hotmamma

so been really jelly like today and have had no energy, not as tearfull but my lower abdomen feels weird like a certain pressure and the odd twinge and my boobs still ache they actually woke me up through the night because they were sore, but still a :bfn: again, i am so convinced that something isnt right in my body but i could be obsessing oohh well suppose there is always tomorrow x x


----------



## hotmamma

well things actually feeling better today thats weird, not so tired and less twinges and also my boobs not as sore, still a bfn though but i also took an opk test as i was curious because the last on i took one when i was 4dpo and it was negative but the one i took last night had a faint line on it, ok so am obsessing again lol not so hopefull today think i might be out x x


----------



## hotmamma

so 11 - 12 dpo and another :bfn: my boobs really hurt and af not due until 5 days, loads of white creamy cm almost thrush like sorry (TMI) but i want to be sure about my symptoms, i still feel alot calmer as though deep down i know am out but im going to buy a frer today and test for the last time to be doubly sure as i have been so convinced this the month, i was using one step pregnancy strips off the internet soo far, x


----------



## MKL073007

Implantation can take up to 12 days [correct me if im wrong] As hard as it could be wait until AF is due , it could still be your month!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I'm like MKL I would wait at least one more day to test. Two days would be better.


----------



## ferens06

I'm 8dpo today. Not really any symptoms. CM is thick and lotion like. Feels wet to touch down below (tmi haha)

Sore nipples I had have gone away. Not hopeful but pretty relaxed so don't mind when it happens  xx


----------



## hotmamma

Took a frer and another bfn, Thanks for the advice ladies will just wait and see if af turns up and keep my fingers crossed x x


----------



## wavescrash

:dust: FOR YOU!


----------



## ferens06

9dpo- lots of creamy cm! Feeling a bit odd. Got a burning feeling in my chest, gassy and tender breasts to the touch!x


----------



## Mari30me

I am 11dpo, af is due in 3 days. Sorry if tmi, but I had a huge amount of CM when I wiped and hour ago. Never usually have this when af is coming. I am crossing my fingers for a bfp by Mon!

baby dust to all!!!


----------



## MKL073007

Sooo for some reason I don't feel very confident today :cry: I don't know why I just feel kind of down. 

CM today is still the same and CP is still a little high and getting a little firmer like the tip of the nose.


----------



## PrettyUnable

Started bleeding last night, went into hospital. Had another scan at 9am morning and there was something by my left ovary.
I've been told that this is an "Unknown Location Pregnancy" that isn't progressing. I have to go back in on August 1st to have more bloods done and another scan to see if they can find the baby/ identify if what they found by my ovary is it or not. Then have to decide to either have the injection of methotrexate, have an elective endoscopy to try to find the baby and them treat it by removal of tube, if it is present there. Or wait and give my body chance to miscarry naturally and hope that it doesn't become an emergency surgery situation.
I don't know what to do yet, I'm in shock and just dazed... I know that I don't want the injection... just have to wait and see where the little baby is hiding. And accept its the end in the meantime. And try not to scream, shout and cry at the next person who tells me "if it's not meant to be, then it's not meant to be". Yeah... but it's still my baby I'm loosing, I'm entitled to be devastated and I bloody well will be until I stop feeling that way.
Thanks everyone for all your support through the start of my journey, I'm going to take a break from coming on I think, wishing you all the best and see all your bfps when Im back. 
Elle.xxx


----------



## wavescrash

Aww :/ I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully they'll be able to locate and take care of things in a way that's best for you and your wishes. Best of luck from here on out!


----------



## ferens06

:hugs: xx


----------



## Milty

I'm sorry sweety :hugs:


----------



## hotmamma

:hugs: hi so sorry to hear about this, i hope you get things sorted and find out whats going on i will keep my fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## hotmamma

AF came so no bfp for me this month ladies, was so convinced but never mind there is more people out there needing support at this time x


----------



## Milty

hotmamma said:


> AF came so no bfp for me this month ladies, was so convinced but never mind there is more people out there needing support at this time x

:hugs:


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi girls, I'm having a couple of months off ttc as it was all becoming too stressful, how is everyone doing? Are there any new BFP's!!??
My cycle was all over the place and I had a really heavy period this month 2 weeks early! So I'm out anyway xxx Good luck everyone xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs: if anyone wants to add me on facebook my email is [email protected] (search by that) or my profile name is Ann-Marie Hamilton. xxx


----------



## Milty

Hey it's good to see you. No BFP for any of us yet. I'm only 8DPO again! 
So well see. I hope you stay stress free!!!:hugs:

Oh I will probablly be off for awhile as well after this month. I don't really 
know so we will see.


----------



## kattyboop21

I dont know all the short text symbols cuz im new to this so bare with me lol...
Period was 3rd - 8th July!
Sex 9th and 16th.
*judging by my ovulation app on BlackBerry* it says my fertility started from 13th - 18th (ovulating on the 16th/17th)...
cramps in lower tum started 21st, and aching lower back 21st pm...
hot flushes 22nd and 23rd (today)
really moody and irritable! 
still cramping and bloated!
been nauseous on/off for 3 days!
Could i be pregnant?????


----------



## Milty

it's a little early to tell.

I would wait 3 or 4 days and test


----------



## ferens06

To keep the thread alive-

I tested today (approx 10dpo) and BFN! VERY sore boobiesssss!!! CM not gone away since ov. x


----------



## hotmamma

:winkwink: still too early at 10 dpo remember it can happen at any time fingers crossed x x


----------



## Milty

I'm gonna test at 12 DPO and see. This will also be 2 days before AF is due.


----------



## Jessahness

This is my second cycle without AF... I've been feeling somewhat naseuous and the other day my back was killlling me. I haven't tested yet for this cycles, I'm giving it a few days.


----------



## PrettyUnable

It's all over. Had another blood test and scan yesterday, and the results confirmed that I've miscarried our little bean.
We're both devastated and I'm struggling to accept it right now but I'm sure time will help heal.
The drs said I should give myself a month to recover before trying again, but I'm pretty sure it will take my heart longer.
So I'll be back ttc in a month or so... I need to relax about it, just let nature do it's work this time and not stress or try to make it happen so much or I fear I'll beat myself up about it repeatedly.
Thank you all for your support, this place is such a blessing for us all, and hope you're all doing well on you're journey's :hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Popcorn

Can I join? I'm 7dpo and getting really impatient...

I have mild cramps
Mild cramps (in lower back)
feel a bit sick
woke up feeling really hungry
a bit irritable
creamy CM

Anyone else feel similar? xx


----------



## knowthyself

I haven't had many symptoms at all! At 7dpo I did :sex: and had light pink cm afterwards. I've also had gas like no other. I'm a bit confused because I know I O'd but I've had very positive OPK the past three days. 

here's a pic of this morning's OPK 
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n618/knowthyself89/IMG02174-20110802-0906.jpg


----------



## Popcorn

Hey hon, that is good news I think :thumbup: I have heard that OPK's can show up pregnancy after OV. How many DPO are you? I'm tempted now...:haha:


----------



## knowthyself

I'm currently 9dpo which makes it CD22 of a 26 day cycle. I'm hoping that this is a good sign because I havent' had many symptoms.


----------



## chilliepepper

hi popcorn i feel exactly the same as you, i am 6dpo and have felt random waves of nausea throughout day, mild cramping lower abd. mild back pain once or twice, keep waking at night which is so weird for me panadol gave me tragic heartburn today which i have not had since this time last hear when i had lap band in. i am hungry but the smell of my luch today made me feel sick, my gums bled this morning and have had really watery cm and lots of it..

all in my head maybe lol


----------



## Popcorn

Know, that is definitely a good sign I think! So you would be testing in four days anyway...I have a feeling this will be your BFP. I decided not to OPK as I'm only 7 dpo and OV'd earlier this month so am expecting a 27 day cycle. 

Keep us posted!! xx

Chilli, hey honey :flower: it is frustrating isn't it? Part of me knows that it's too early to feel sick...but you never know...

Cramping on the other hand could be implantation FX! xx


----------



## chilliepepper

fingers crossed deffinately lol

good luck and baby dust to all


----------



## knowthyself

goodluck to you as well! keep me updated on the wonderful news!


----------



## Christinapo

PrettyUnable said:


> It's all over. Had another blood test and scan yesterday, and the results confirmed that I've miscarried our little bean.
> We're both devastated and I'm struggling to accept it right now but I'm sure time will help heal.
> The drs said I should give myself a month to recover before trying again, but I'm pretty sure it will take my heart longer.
> So I'll be back ttc in a month or so... I need to relax about it, just let nature do it's work this time and not stress or try to make it happen so much or I fear I'll beat myself up about it repeatedly.
> Thank you all for your support, this place is such a blessing for us all, and hope you're all doing well on you're journey's :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower:

I'm so sorry to hear about all this pretty. Totally understand how you feel about taking a break from our forum. Last month I was sooooo convinced that I was PG that I was pretty devastated when AF came. I figured I just needed a break from it all! Had to just let things happen and try not to obsess (which is hard). 

I was also so mad I just didn't want to see or hear anything about pregnancies. So I get it. I hope when you do come back on, it'll be with a BFP!

Good luck, fx.


----------



## Jess.Taylor21

Hi im new to these forum sites, but would like company from people who are in a similar situation! Im 8DPO on a roughly 28 day cycle and have been feeling .... well lets just say not myself! I have been TTC with BF for 3 months but have PCOS and Endo so know its going to be harder to Conceive than normal! But this month i am just feeling 'off' maybe i am just symptom spotting and over thinking it but iv had, mild headaches in the morning, not wanting to get out of bed for work, feeling sick but not actually being sick, cramps, mild back ache but only on one side, REALLY hot at night and had a creamy CM that Dr. said was BV although im not convinced it was. Am i just looking for a Positive HPK? or does this sound promising?

Jess xxxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Christinapo said:


> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> It's all over. Had another blood test and scan yesterday, and the results confirmed that I've miscarried our little bean.
> We're both devastated and I'm struggling to accept it right now but I'm sure time will help heal.
> The drs said I should give myself a month to recover before trying again, but I'm pretty sure it will take my heart longer.
> So I'll be back ttc in a month or so... I need to relax about it, just let nature do it's work this time and not stress or try to make it happen so much or I fear I'll beat myself up about it repeatedly.
> Thank you all for your support, this place is such a blessing for us all, and hope you're all doing well on you're journey's :hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower:
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about all this pretty. Totally understand how you feel about taking a break from our forum. Last month I was sooooo convinced that I was PG that I was pretty devastated when AF came. I figured I just needed a break from it all! Had to just let things happen and try not to obsess (which is hard).
> 
> I was also so mad I just didn't want to see or hear anything about pregnancies. So I get it. I hope when you do come back on, it'll be with a BFP!
> 
> Good luck, fx.Click to expand...

Thanks so much hun.. and we had our :bfp: on 27th August!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So thrilled :cloud9:

Going to the EPAU tomorrow morning to check and see how things are and hopefully get dated by scan as currently have no idea :dohh:

Hope you are doing well :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Jessahness

Hey everyone! I'm back! 

Just hit my three month wait, JOY! Let's celebrate.
But seriously, this is pissing me off. THREE MONTHS LATE??? I thought I had struck gold three days ago when my nipples started to hurt.. this was the day AF was due. I was happy(ish). But she never came, and the sore nipples turned into oh-so-sore boobs, that it hurts to shower, get dressed, even have sex! And I still haven't gone to see the doctors to find out what's wrong with me :( 



PrettyUnable, STILL suuuuper happy for you!!!!!!!! <3:dance::dance::dance::dust::dust:


----------



## Milty

Oh my goodness soo good to hear from all of you!!

Congrats Pretty!!

Jessahness when was the last time you tested?

Jess welcome to the board.


----------



## PrettyUnable

We saw our little bean!!!! About 5 weeks along so we saw the sac and the yolk but oh my god, so relieved that the little baby is in the right place, just has to get all snug and stay there :)
I burst into tears, I'm so happy and relieved :)

Jessahness - Go to the Doctors!!! You can't keep dealing with things as they are, go see whats going on!!! Please! :hugs:


----------



## Jessahness

Milty, I can't even remember the last time I tested.. It was either early July or early August. 
I've been horribly bloated the past few days with the feeling that AF will arrive any minute.. I have that pressure on my uterus that I get hours before she comes. Two days after those two things started, my boobs started hurting soooo bad, all over the place. Just taking my bra off last night hurt! And I'm thinking this may be in my head, but they look a bit fuller...


----------



## PrettyUnable

Test!!! And go to the Doctor!!!


----------



## Milty

I agree Jess you can sill O even if you don't have a period and you could be pg now.

If not you need to find out why your periods stoped.


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hey girls, am back!! hope you r all ok, elle I'm so happy for you that everything on the scan was ok.....I wish you all all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Milty

Good luck to you as well!!!


----------



## Christinapo

So glad everything's back on track for you. Tomorrow is my first prenatal exam. Hopefully I'll be able to see or hear something.




PrettyUnable said:


> Christinapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> It's all over. Had another blood test and scan yesterday, and the results confirmed that I've miscarried our little bean.
> We're both devastated and I'm struggling to accept it right now but I'm sure time will help heal.
> The drs said I should give myself a month to recover before trying again, but I'm pretty sure it will take my heart longer.
> So I'll be back ttc in a month or so... I need to relax about it, just let nature do it's work this time and not stress or try to make it happen so much or I fear I'll beat myself up about it repeatedly.
> Thank you all for your support, this place is such a blessing for us all, and hope you're all doing well on you're journey's :hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower:
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about all this pretty. Totally understand how you feel about taking a break from our forum. Last month I was sooooo convinced that I was PG that I was pretty devastated when AF came. I figured I just needed a break from it all! Had to just let things happen and try not to obsess (which is hard).
> 
> I was also so mad I just didn't want to see or hear anything about pregnancies. So I get it. I hope when you do come back on, it'll be with a BFP!
> 
> Good luck, fx.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much hun.. and we had our :bfp: on 27th August!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So thrilled :cloud9:
> 
> Going to the EPAU tomorrow morning to check and see how things are and hopefully get dated by scan as currently have no idea :dohh:
> 
> Hope you are doing well :hugs:
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

I'm 8dpo today.
I have been having mild period cramps with out the pain for about 3-4 days now....My cm is very lotiony and wet(it feels like its about to drip out..sorry tmi)...and I headaches on and off...and I felt sooo sick 2 days ago......I am very constipated(ugh...gassy too) and never in the mood for sex...I get nauseous on and off but no puking yet....I'm always thirsty....Oh and I'm always sleepy and always hot to the touch but I feel cold(I am serverly anemic)....Plus, my breasts are sore around the edges and look to have gotten a tad bit bigger...I am going to push through and wait to test on Saturday when my period is suppose to show....


----------



## Jessahness

I had a dream last night that I went to the doctor's and there was something wrong with me. I woke up, thinking about the dream, and all of a sudden, I feel a trickle of wetness... AF came right after I woke up!!! I'm happy, but I'm in sooooo much pain... 3 months worth!


----------



## rugirl

I'm 8 dpo and I had sore bbs from 2dp-yesterday. They are still kind of sore, but it's going away and will probably be gone by later today. Other than that, I have no symptoms. Guess af will be rolling in by the end of the week. Good luck to you ladies :)


----------



## Milty

Jessahness said:


> I had a dream last night that I went to the doctor's and there was something wrong with me. I woke up, thinking about the dream, and all of a sudden, I feel a trickle of wetness... AF came right after I woke up!!! I'm happy, but I'm in sooooo much pain... 3 months worth!

I know this sounds bad but I think this is good news.


----------



## Milty

Rugirl: You never know I didn't have any symptons with my first.


----------



## Jessahness

Doesn't sound bad at all! I was jokingly telling my boyfriend that my dream healed me lol


----------



## Tristan

I'm 8dpo and feeling pretty miserable. Yesterday I had just about every symptom you can think of....cramping/sharp pains on the left side, sore bbs, hot flashes, white lotiony discharge (tmi), nausea on and off, and I had to pee constantly! Today I'm just feeling horribly nauseous, and very bloated. I am pretty sure I had implantation yesterday. Trying to wait it out and not test too early!


----------



## PrettyUnable

Christinapo said:


> So glad everything's back on track for you. Tomorrow is my first prenatal exam. Hopefully I'll be able to see or hear something.

Thanks :)
How did your appointment go?
Did you get to see or hear little one?
:hugs:


Jess - I'm so glad you've at least had something happen and AF has turned up for you :) Do you think you should go to the doctors still?


----------



## Jessahness

Pretty: I know for my own health, i should go to the doctor's. It still isn't normal for me to be irregular, but maybe my cycle just changed after the miscarriage. It happened with my mom the first time she miscarried. That, and, I haven't had a pap test in two years.. For shame! So I really should go


----------

